# My $3 Carbon Filter



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.

Materials needed.

1 4 pack Scotch Brite cloth towels from Meijers............$2

1 Bottle Activated Carbon from Meijers or fish store......$6

1 sewing needle & thread from Meijers........................$2

Total cost for 4 carbon filters...................................$10.

First you start out with the Scotch Brite cloth,its very thin & extremely strong,i find it much stronger than aluminum window screen material,its next to mpossible to tear yet the weave of the material is such that it will not restrict air flow.

Take the Scotch Brite & fold it in half or to a smaller size to fit your needs,like this.







Then take & sew 3 & 1/2 sides of the Scotch Brite closed making a pillow case looking thing,make sure to leave a few inches open to fill the "pillow case",then pour in the Activated Carbod to a little less than half way full & sew up the spot that was left open to pour the carbon in.

Here is the carbon.







Here are 2 finished Carbon Filters.







As for attaching them to what you need to there are several options,there is always duct tape in a pinch but i connect mine using hose clamps from the hardware store,the hose clamps make it easy to take the filter off if needed & is more secure that tape.

These work every bit as good as a $80 carbon filter i bought off of ebay & cost less than $3 each & about 2 hours time to make 4 of them,its not getting any cheaper than that.


----------



## Runagi (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I was thinking about making carbon filters, but I got a question, what do ya do with em now  Forgive the newbie question, but the carbon has to be wet to be activated right? Err so how do you use them, put them behind a fan or something? Or keep them wet???


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 6, 2008)

How big are they??? It's hard to tell without something in the pic for scale...Great Idea!!


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (Apr 6, 2008)

you think I could find that shit in Walmart


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 6, 2008)

I find that so far my home made carbon filters only work for about a week. then they start to let the smell threw. 

I haven't tryed this style yet, maybe I will try it next.


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

Runagi said:


> Wow that's awesome! I was thinking about making carbon filters, but I got a question, what do ya do with em now  Forgive the newbie question, but the carbon has to be wet to be activated right? Err so how do you use them, put them behind a fan or something? Or keep them wet???


No the carbon stays dry at all times as with all carbon filters used to remove odor.

How you attach them depends on what your venting,i simple place these over my inline exhaust fans,then take a large hose clamp like the kind for radiator hoses in a car & tighten the clamp,that will hold it in place,works like a charm.


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

LeRoy JaBluntski said:


> you think I could find that shit in Walmart


I know you can,ive bought Activated Carbon from Walmart before,its in the fish supplies,the Scotch Brite cloth is in house cleaning supplies.


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> How big are they??? It's hard to tell without something in the pic for scale...Great Idea!!


The 2 in the picture are 6x10,you can also make them 12x10 by just folding the Scotch Brite in half before sewing it shut,the 2 small filters in the pic are from a Cloth that was cut in half.

You could even sew two cloth's together & make a massive 12x20 filter,the Scotch Brite cloth's are 12x20 in size without any folds.


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr Green Man said:


> I find that so far my home made carbon filters only work for about a week. then they start to let the smell threw.
> 
> I haven't tryed this style yet, maybe I will try it next.


If they start to release odor all you need to do is lay them flat on the ground,out a towel over them,then lightly smash up the carbon with a hammer,they will last a long time,after their wore out you just cut open a little spot where you stiched it up at,dump out the old carbon,refill & restitch.


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet idea... maybe stuff 1 or 2 inside the end of a flexible exhaust hose...


----------



## robeauxdamatador (Apr 7, 2008)

genius idea- do the inline fans have enough suction to pull through efficiently? I'm thinking of putting one on the intake and exhaust end...


----------



## panhead (Apr 7, 2008)

robeauxdamatador said:


> genius idea- do the inline fans have enough suction to pull through efficiently? I'm thinking of putting one on the intake and exhaust end...


Well i dont know what you mean by effeciently but the inline fans have enough pull to still vent the room after the filters are connected if thats what you mean.


----------



## klepto (Apr 8, 2008)

how long does one of these filters last?


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

Great Idea panhead, deff +reps for this man. So simple now I need tofind and make a cheap co2 maker

this one is for you man.


----------



## panhead (Apr 8, 2008)

klepto said:


> how long does one of these filters last?


Not sure,ive been running them right around 3 months so far with no smell issues.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

nice, that's almost a whole grow. Not bad at all even if u want to replace them it still pays off huge.


----------



## bowlsroyce420 (Apr 8, 2008)

props to whoever started this post. That's a really cool idea. I was thinking of different and cheaper alternatives to hide odor...I hope this works!


----------



## erised (Apr 9, 2008)

damn, this is way better than what i did. super out-of-the-box-thinking pan!
for mine i used a car's cone air filter and filled it with carbon, this way seems to work just as well for WAY cheap!
nice one.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome idea pan

+ rep for you man


----------



## panhead (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> awesome idea pan
> 
> + rep for you man


Thanks,i was really suprised at how well they work,my grow is not in the house i live in & i only visit once every 2 days so my sense of smell is pretty sensitive to the odor,so far they work a champ,no odor leakage at all.


----------



## Joesmithofcourse (Apr 9, 2008)

That is some good information right here!
I like that they are refillable as well.


----------



## Ativas (Apr 17, 2008)

Just wanted to add my own congrats ... this is exactly the kind of thing that really helps many growers - cheap and effective. Way to go and thank you for sharing.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

PANHEAD YOUR FILTER IS THE SHIT...... I MADE ONE AND NOW I HAVE ZERO SMELL IN MY HOUSE, AND IT USED FILL MY ENTIRE HOUSE! $3 AND THE SMELL IS GONE! you should market that shit......


----------



## TheSky (Apr 17, 2008)

Excuse me but wtf. Can I see one of these installed and running? I don't get it..I'm probably too high but when I was here like 2 weeks ago I still didn't understand it.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

a scotch brite wash cloth, and the activated carbon that you buy for a fish tank. sew the wash cloth until you have just enough room to dump in the carbon. then finish sewing it up. how you attach it would be specific to your grow op. i just shoved mine right into the exhaust tube, the air blows through it just before entering the rest of the house.


----------



## TheSky (Apr 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> a scotch brite wash cloth, and the activated carbon that you buy for a fish tank. sew the wash cloth until you have just enough room to dump in the carbon. then finish sewing it up. how you attach it would be specific to your grow op. i just shoved mine right into the exhaust tube, the air blows through it just before entering the rest of the house.


Thank fucking god someone has a brain and can show you how to use it. I get how to make it but wtf, I just didnt understand howyou were supposed to use 2 bags as a carbon filter. Sticking it in the vent didnt come to mind.


----------



## raeman1990 (Apr 17, 2008)

great fucking idea panhead...+rep for that tip, i need one too, my plants are just starting to smell


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

the other idea i had was making the bag oversized so i could rubberband it to the end of my exhaust tube, so that it's attatched to the end of the tube instead of sitting inside it, but inside works fine so I'm not gunna change it.


----------



## Florida Girl (Apr 17, 2008)

Genius... .sheer genius Pan!

Thanks for sharing the idea!!! I am definitely going to make some of these..... and being the crafty woman I am.... I'm going to use my sewing machine.... and I'm also going to sew in a 2 inch piece of Velcro to make refilling even easier.

I'm thinking I can whip up 4 of these in under 10 minutes. 



P.S. Your idea should ABSOLUTELY be in the Grow FAQs .... do it yourself..... odor control section


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Genius... .sheer genius Pan!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the idea!!! I am definitely going to make some of these..... and being the crafty woman I am.... I'm going to use my sewing machine.... and I'm also going to sew in a 2 inch piece of Velcro to make refilling even easier.
> 
> ...


Wow thats quite a statement on the grow faq,thank you,im glad its what your looking for.

On a side note my wife is a hell of a seamstress,im going to add your velcro idea to my next batch of filters but have her make them this time.


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Thank fucking god someone has a brain and can show you how to use it. I get how to make it but wtf, I just didnt understand howyou were supposed to use 2 bags as a carbon filter. Sticking it in the vent didnt come to mind.


The material is a very porus wash cloth thats hemmed up into a bag,after they are filled you have a shit load of options on how to use them,stuffing them in the pipe,securing them on the outside of the intake fan(or pipe) with zip tie's or radiator clamps ,or even tape will work.


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> PANHEAD YOUR FILTER IS THE SHIT...... I MADE ONE AND NOW I HAVE ZERO SMELL IN MY HOUSE, AND IT USED FILL MY ENTIRE HOUSE! $3 AND THE SMELL IS GONE! you should market that shit......


Glad to hear it,that kinda feedback makes me feel good as hell,i dont get too many good ideas anymore,getting old sucks balls


----------



## aqueous (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, I love it. Rep for you buddy!!


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome post. We were just wondering how we were going to control the smell when this girl gets more buds and during our next grow with many more plants. Now we have the answer!


----------



## panhead (Apr 18, 2008)

Im glad you liked the design,i can tell you that they work very well & for alot more than just a few plants too.


----------



## muyoso (Apr 18, 2008)

How long do you think they last? Do you think it would be a good idea to smash up the carbon to begin with to increase surface area?


----------



## panhead (Apr 18, 2008)

muyoso said:


> How long do you think they last? Do you think it would be a good idea to smash up the carbon to begin with to increase surface area?


I wish i had a good answer for you but i dont,ive been using them for nearly 4 months now & their still working like new,as for smashing up the carbon i did just that on a few of the one's i made,the ones with the smashed carbon do not work any better or worse than the unsmashed filters.

I personally think it's better not to smash the carbon right from the start,in the event they start to allow smell to pass months down the road you'll have a 2 minute quick fix at hand by smashing up the carbon.

You'll finish an entire grow before you need to smash the carbon, that i know for sure cause ive just finished a harvest with them & their still working.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Apr 18, 2008)

so does anyone think this would work? i took toilet paper roles cut a odor attracting filter into about the size of one peice of tp, rolled it up stuffed it in a tube, then using the same material(this material has metal netting in it..) cap it off, then fill it with alternating 1 in layers of the material and then crushed up carbon. i did this four times, stuffed it into the exhaust, filled the space. now they just need ta get stinky enough to mask em haha


----------



## Killacrip (Apr 20, 2008)

well looks like you gonna tell
us if they work or not.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 20, 2008)

aDarkepiphany.. said:


> so does anyone think this would work? i took toilet paper roles cut a odor attracting filter into about the size of one peice of tp, rolled it up stuffed it in a tube, then using the same material(this material has metal netting in it..) cap it off, then fill it with alternating 1 in layers of the material and then crushed up carbon. i did this four times, stuffed it into the exhaust, filled the space. now they just need ta get stinky enough to mask em haha


 
Sounds like a good design 

Seems like you can tweak this cloth/carbon idea to fit any ventilation setup really


----------



## Strider9880 (Apr 21, 2008)

mad props dude I'm going to make one today


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude this is nice and all,but if wanna do a ghetto lil' carbon filter like this (witch i have).Lets make it even easier.Go to the pet store and buy the actual fish filter "cartages".It already come sewn in the bag.All u have to do is shove in ur exhuast vent.

These filters are made to silde in the actual motor/box part of the fish filter system.These is how it stays contained in the tank.U dont just pore carbon in ur fish tank LOL.

Anyways here is an example of the already previously swen carbon bag (for $4)


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

as u can see they are already swen into nice little bags.And the materail on the outside is very perferated cuz its ment to have water following therw.I find air flows even better threw it.

P.S. depending on ur vent size will detremine the size of the carbon filter u need.But i can tell u this most of the time u well need a filter that is suposed to be made for a 50 gallon tank,and it just goes up from there.At the pet store i go to they let me look in the box before i buy it cuz i say i have to see if is the rite one for my filter set-up LOL.But now i just steal 'em ahaha.

If it stops working yea u can hit the shit out of it with a hammer and they'er good again.

But the best way is to buy a carton of carbon.So then u can drain and refill the bag when ever it goes bad

here a pic of a carton,this is only $6 and it will last u for over a year.(or atleast it does for me)


----------



## panhead (Apr 21, 2008)

Feild of dreams said:


> At the pet store i go to they let me look in the box before i buy it cuz i say i have to see if is the rite one for my filter set-up LOL.But now i just steal 'em ahaha.


NICE.

Please dont post stupid shit like that in my thread,thief's are not big on my group hug list.


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

thanx man

and sorry 'bout that.Didnt think a forum full of ppl that grow dope would care about a lil' five finger discount LOL.All im saying is look at the big picture,there is things a lil more on the seriuos offence side then punking $6 filters....u know wut i mean.But yea sorri man


----------



## charlestonchunk (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw those filters when I was getting air pumps for my airated water plant. It would seem like the scotch brite thing used a lot more carbon. arent those fish filters really thin and meager. Your telling me that little peace of carbon will control the odor?


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 21, 2008)

dude i did it,it worked.I dont know wut else to say


----------



## panhead (Apr 22, 2008)

charlestonchunk said:


> I saw those filters when I was getting air pumps for my airated water plant. It would seem like the scotch brite thing used a lot more carbon. arent those fish filters really thin and meager. Your telling me that little peace of carbon will control the odor?


I saw them also & thought the same as you,way too flimsy & nowhere enough carbon but if it worked for him thats great,anything that works is a success in my eyes.


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

Your activated carbon is for liquids and will not work for cleaning air. So much for $3 air filter. Nice try though you will need Vaporbased charcoal used in airmask filters (Like ones used in automotive paint masks).


----------



## Florida Girl (Apr 22, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> Your activated carbon is for liquids and will not work for cleaning air. So much for $3 air filter. Nice try though you will need Vaporbased charcoal used in airmask filters (Like ones used in automotive paint masks).



Apparently you didn't actually read the thread because many people have reported that they've made them exactly as Pan described and they ARE IN FACT WORKING to remove the odor.

I don't know why you would post a 'DIS' on this thread when people are CLEARLY stating that these ARE working!


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

Well those people that claim charcoal for water filters works are not experienced with Airfilters. Vapour based charcoal is the only product to use. Period!
And if you people want to have the neighbors smell your weed go right ahead And use crap charcoal from Wal-Mart.
You want to get busted for a the cost of a few more dollars Well be my guest.


----------



## panhead (Apr 22, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> Your activated carbon is for liquids and will not work for cleaning air. So much for $3 air filter. Nice try though you will need Vaporbased charcoal used in airmask filters (Like ones used in automotive paint masks).


Wow,you have not a clue do you.

Im amazed at your post & would love to know your reasoning behind it,if you dont like my idea thats fine but please dont post stupid bullshit in my thread & try to pass it off as correct information.

So much for your post.


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

panhead said:


> Wow,you have not a clue do you.
> 
> Im amazed at your post & would love to know your reasoning behind it,if you dont like my idea thats fine but please dont post stupid bullshit in my thread & try to pass it off as correct information.
> 
> So much for your post.


 Not trying to Dis your design. Just trying to improve by stating Vapour based charcoal works and Charcoal for water does Not.


----------



## panhead (Apr 22, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> Well those people that claim charcoal for water filters works are not experienced with Airfilters. Vapour based charcoal is the only product to use. Period!
> And if you people want to have there neighbors smell your weed go right ahead. And use crap charcoal from Wal-Mart.


Dude go the fuck away with your petty bullshit,aint nobody smelling shit nor have they smelled shit from my grow for months now.

I seriously do not appreciate your smart ass attitude,if you have some real helpfull information thats fine but so far ive seen none,there are many people on this site using regular activated carbon in many different designs,all with excellent results.

Now we get to the part where you flex some supposed superior wisdom you have regarding air filtration,am i right,maybe a painter or asbestos abator,were filtering smell here not hazardous fumes.

Here's a thought,instead of bitching about shit start a thread of your own & show us how to make a better design.


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

LOL 
I take it I hit a nerve.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome design/idea Panhead - I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow!

Thanks dude... +rep for you!


Widow


----------



## Florida Girl (Apr 22, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Awesome design/idea Panhead - I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks dude... +rep for you!
> 
> ...



Hey Widow....

I agree ... Pan's idea is great and wonderfully economic!!!

If you have a sewing machine use it... it goes much faster. 

I made one... and I also sewed in some velcro to make the changing of AC easier. I attached a picture of the one I copied from Pan's design... with my added velcro.

Took me about 10 minutes to make.... which included rethreading a bobbin


----------



## panhead (Apr 22, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> LOL
> I take it I hit a nerve.


Yes you hit a nerve,thats funny to you right ?. LOL.

Please dont tell me your one of those guys who just tell everybody whats wrong with their shit & never offer any solid advice,we have enough of those here all ready.

The nerve you struck was not with finding a supposed fault in my design its your shitty attitude,also if your going to post in any thread about somebody being wrong have enough courtesy to back up your statements with facts proving your standpoint.

Remember, the reason were supposed to post is to be helpfull to others.


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey PanHead
!Chill already!
I never Dis'ed your design! All I was stating was Vapor Based charcoal is the way to go.
Your design is very well thought out and cheap & easy to make!!!!!!!. But you could improve it by using Vapor based Charcoal. 
As you stated!
Remember, the reason were supposed to post is to be helpfull to others.
I never meant to pee in your corn flakes.
Have a hoot already and chill!
And Florida Girl has a great idea with Velcro A+

Some poeple's pride gets hurt so easy.


----------



## Killacrip (Apr 22, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> Hey PanHead
> !Chill already!
> I never Dis'ed your design! All I was stating was Vapor Based charcoal is the way to go.
> Your design is very well thought out and cheap & easy to make!!!!!!!. But you could improve it by using Vapor based Charcoal.
> ...


 well you should have explained your self better to start with by mentioning it's an improvement not a flaw. Then you won't look like an ass no offince!!!


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 22, 2008)

People sure get uptight here. LOL maybe they should smoke more.

I was going to post my canister design so you all could copy But since your all uptight A-Holes I guess I won't


----------



## panhead (Apr 23, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> People sure get uptight here. LOL maybe they should smoke more.
> 
> I was going to post my canister design so you all could copy But since your all uptight A-Holes I guess I won't


Its pretty sweet how you try to flip it around where its somebody elses problem & not the way you talk to people.

Re read your posts & try & figure out why you come off as a sarcastic person.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 23, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Hey Widow....
> 
> I agree ... Pan's idea is great and wonderfully economic!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Florida Girl - I so love your velcro idea! 
+rep to you, for that awesome addition to Pan's design.


Widow


----------



## Florida Girl (Apr 23, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> I was going to post my canister design so you all could copy But since your all uptight A-Holes I guess I won't



Gee... we're all crushed..... NOT! This thread is about a cheap, easy to make Active Carbon filter PERIOD! There are a lot of people here who have little money to spend or just have a very small grow and don't need anything costly or elaborate. 

Panhead's idea is great and a lot of people are already reporting that it is working in their garden. For you to come in at the end of the thread and post... "NOPE IT WON'T WORK ... you have the wrong type of carbon" was just wrong. Your post reeked of "I'm a know-it-all".... and NO ONE likes a "know-it-all"

If you search here you will see there are lots of threads about more expensive elaborate canister carbon filters and how to make them so no one is hurting by you not posting yours. Your statement about withholding your design because we are uptight was VERY immature!

Additionally, I seriously doubt your canister design cost $3.00 to make so this wasn't the thread to post it in anyway! Go make your own thread and post your design. People will read it and likely love it and give you props. This simply wasn't the place for you to put it.

Good luck


----------



## GerryWanna (Apr 23, 2008)

What a bunch of loser's
Just like this Website.


----------



## jrock5730 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great effing idea! Will be using this idea for sure! Thanks!


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 23, 2008)

i hope u guys can agree on sum thing,and stop figthing.

I used this method and it worx.But wut maybe i sholud have mentioned was,im using it on a small grow box with only 2 plants in it.Thats all the filtration i need for now.I agree with panhead this works to a piont.

But i agree with garywanna too.Maybe vapor carbon could improve it even more? iunno?

Do u think i could buy filters for a pianters mask.Take them apart and empty them in the sown bad design panhead had.

Then im using both ur guys ideas.And maybe we can live in peace.

Iunno im more about learning and making new designs and talking and learn with others.


----------



## panhead (Apr 23, 2008)

Feild of dreams said:


> i hope u guys can agree on sum thing,and stop figthing.
> 
> I used this method and it worx.But wut maybe i sholud have mentioned was,im using it on a small grow box with only 2 plants in it.Thats all the filtration i need for now.I agree with panhead this works to a piont.
> 
> ...


The problem was not with the idea or any critisisim,it was with the presentation.

The guy's pretty cocky to say the least.


----------



## Feild of dreams (Apr 23, 2008)

yea this place is a sess pool for debate LOL


----------



## MistyXMountainXTop (Apr 23, 2008)

You could even make circle ones for inside of the ducting. That's prob. what my application of this idea will amount to. It just seems like more people would need a round version of a filter. I don't know, maybe not, but for some reason it seems like there's more round ventilation than square. Maybe both? 
-MMT-
Anger is baggage.


----------



## xxgmrxx (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah but like he said at the beggining if yo shit is round clamp it AROUND the end with a HOSE CLAMP.. 

Nice man excellent post A++++

Sucks that some haters can only think of bringing others down


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 26, 2008)

Panhead another good diy design. 1st the bud box now this. Keep em coming.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 26, 2008)

can you rince the home made carbon filter off and reuse it? will it remove the smell again or do you have to throw it away and make new ones?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> can you rince the home made carbon filter off and reuse it? will it remove the smell again or do you have to throw it away and make new ones?


Thats a good question & one i never thought of,im not sure if rinsing it under water or letting it soak would reactivate the carbon but it's worth a shot.

I have taken my filters from their locations from time to time to clean the dust from the outside of them with a wisk broom but ive yet to find out when they start releasing smell,im on 4 months right now with no smell.

My plan was, once they start to smell, to smash up the carbon with a hammer, but now that you mention rinsing them i'll try to rinse half of them,then smash the carbon in the others.

Good idea frost.


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Panhead another good diy design. 1st the bud box now this. Keep em coming.


Shit,the bud dryer,i keep forgetting to post a pic of the green light used for heat.

Thanks.

Updated pics on the bud dryer design,sorry for the dealy.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/62900-4-day-bud-dryer-40-a-2.html#post779125


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

this is genius!! i just repped you pan!! this is a very good idea, its simple and according to gou its very effictive!! well done man and thanks a lot!!


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

MistyXMountainXTop said:


> You could even make circle ones for inside of the ducting. That's prob. what my application of this idea will amount to. It just seems like more people would need a round version of a filter. I don't know, maybe not, but for some reason it seems like there's more round ventilation than square. Maybe both?
> -MMT-
> Anger is baggage.


thats what i was thinging about doing aswell!! im not the best stitcher so if some1 has done a circle one i would appreciate seeing a pic of it?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

kearners said:


> this is genius!! i just repped you pan!! this is a very good idea, its simple and according to gou its very effictive!! well done man and thanks a lot!!


Thank you,the filters have been very effective for my grow op.


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

kearners said:


> thats what i was thinging about doing aswell!! im not the best stitcher so if some1 has done a circle one i would appreciate seeing a pic of it?


No real need to over think or to make fancy round filters as long as your planning on using them on the outside of an exhaust pipe,you simply make the square filter larger than the pipe & secure using a standard hose clamp found at any hardware,auto parts or home depot.

A real lazy guy could make this work using a standard paper stapler instead of sewing.


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

il do it that way actuly, just put a few clamps on it!! does it get rid of all the smell or just a lot of it?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

kearners said:


> il do it that way actuly, just put a few clamps on it!! does it get rid of all the smell or just a lot of it?


I only visit my grow op every 2 days since its not in my home,being that my visits are limited my sense of smell has not become used to the odor,when i walk in the building i smell nothing,it's not until i enter the room can i smell anything at all.

For me these filters have been 100% effective in getting rid of ALL of the smell,no smell inside the bldg & no smell anywhere outside the bldg.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> I only visit my grow op every 2 days since its not in my home,being that my visits are limited my sense of smell has not become used to the odor,when i walk in the building i smell nothing,it's not until i enter the room can i smell anything at all.
> 
> For me these filters have been 100% effective in getting rid of ALL of the smell,no smell inside the bldg & no smell anywhere outside the bldg.


question pothead, can you rince off the carbon filters and reuse them?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> question pothead, can you rince off the carbon filters and reuse them?


Haha,i answered your question on the previous page early this morning,its a good question though,unfortunately i cant give you a answer from experience,i never thought of rinsing them off until you mentioned it,thanks for the idea,it may work great.

Here was my plan,i had planned on using the fliters until they started to release smell,then i had planned on laying a towel over them & smashing up the carbon a little with a hammer to re activate it,i will try rinsing half of them & smashing the carbon in the other half,the problem is that im not sure when they are going to become ineffective,im damm near at 4 months right now & they are still working like new with no smell.

Also in your last post you mentioned throwing them out,there is no need to throw them away,in the event that the carbod becomes 100% used up & will not filter the smell properly you simply cut a small slot in the filter,pour out the old carbon then refill the bag & close the cut in the bag,or if velcro was used to close the top of the bag as mentioned earlier in the thread by another member its even easier to refill.

As soon as my filters that are in heavy use start to release any smell at all i will post how long they lasted, then i will try both rinsing them & smashing the carbon.


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

what size fan do you having pulling air out of the room?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

kearners said:


> what size fan do you having pulling air out of the room?


I have two 4 inch inline fans & two 6 inch inline fans in each room pulling air,then outside the room all exhaust connects into a single run & is pushed by another 6 inch fan (no filter) straight up the chimney.


----------



## bowlsroyce420 (Apr 29, 2008)

panhead said:


> I wish i had a good answer for you but i dont,ive been using them for nearly 4 months now & their still working like new,as for smashing up the carbon i did just that on a few of the one's i made,the ones with the smashed carbon do not work any better or worse than the unsmashed filters.
> 
> I personally think it's better not to smash the carbon right from the start,in the event they start to allow smell to pass months down the road you'll have a 2 minute quick fix at hand by smashing up the carbon.
> 
> You'll finish an entire grow before you need to smash the carbon, that i know for sure cause ive just finished a harvest with them & their still working.


 
thats crazy man, i'm definately going to look into this


----------



## asf2j (Apr 29, 2008)

just bought the stuff, about to start sewing tonight, haha. id give rep but im a noob to the forum(been a lurker for a few months though). care to explain to me how i go about upping your rep points?


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

asf2j said:


> just bought the stuff, about to start sewing tonight, haha. id give rep but im a noob to the forum(been a lurker for a few months though). care to explain to me how i go about upping your rep points?


Haha rep,ok cool,thanks.

You simply click on the little icon on the top right that looks like a set of balance beam scales then leave the rep you desire,good or bad.

More importantly than rep, please post your results on how they take care of any smell issues once you get them installed.


----------



## asf2j (Apr 29, 2008)

will do. appreciate the help.


----------



## sakiboo12 (Apr 29, 2008)

how do you post a thread


----------



## sakiboo12 (Apr 29, 2008)

i mean, how do you attach a picture to a post


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

sakiboo12 said:


> i mean, how do you attach a picture to a post


Is this picture you want to post pertaining to carbon filters or in some way connected to this thread ?


----------



## younghova07 (May 3, 2008)

My plants are stinkin up my house lol and this sounds great. From my understanding I just make these filters than tape them on a fan and point the fan at the plants and it will kill the smell?


----------



## panhead (May 3, 2008)

younghova07 said:


> My plants are stinkin up my house lol and this sounds great. From my understanding I just make these filters than tape them on a fan and point the fan at the plants and it will kill the smell?


Its not that simple,in order for you to clean the air in your room you need to bring in fresh air & exhaust stale air,for any carbon filter to work at maximum performance levels the filter should be hooked to a powered exhaust that takes the filtered air from the grow area,then an air intake should replace the air that is being exhausted with fresh air.

You could use a carbon filter, then exhaust straight back into the grow room but unless you have a high cfm intake fan, along with a serious capacity carbon filter that method is not something i'd reccomend.

You might want to research air filtration for grow rooms a little more to get an idea of what good ventilation & odor control takes to accomplish.


----------



## Azadeh (May 5, 2008)

Hi Pan,
Do you think one of those would work for a room thats 10 cubic meter with four plants?


----------



## panhead (May 5, 2008)

Azadeh said:


> Hi Pan,
> Do you think one of those would work for a room thats 10 cubic meter with four plants?


I would surely think one would work perfectly.


----------



## Azadeh (May 5, 2008)

ok I am going to make one today
thanks pan!


----------



## Azadeh (May 6, 2008)

Here is my version, hope it works!
thanks pan!


----------



## tommo9090 (May 6, 2008)

put and extractor fan inbetween your filter and the weed and itwill help pull the 'smell' into the 'cleaner'


----------



## WWgrower (May 6, 2008)

If you fold it in half and stick it in the hose, It would have to restict flow,doesn't it? It seems like it would after looking at "Azadeh's" pics. What size fans would you recommend with a 6 foot run to the fan? I have a Dayton 265, would that be enough putting the filter in the hose in the grow room then 6' to 7' to the fan under my room with nothing coming out of the exit from the fan.


----------



## koncyse (May 7, 2008)

i've heard you have to heat the carbon in an oven or something to reactivate it... just my supposed 2 cents... might be an IOU... i'll check later though...


----------



## WWgrower (May 9, 2008)

It doesn't look like anyone is answering this thread anymore, but I have a question for this diy project. I hate to be the dumbass asking lame questions but I feel the need for clarity. I could not find the sotch brite towels. I instead bought Handi wipes reusable cloths.They are 19.25 X12 inches. Made 2 out of one cloth. Anyway sewed it up, put the carbon in and keep getting carbon dust coming out of the bags. Do you get this from the scotch brite towels? Or do I need to go get the scotch brite cloths? Just feel if I put this in the intake of my exhaust the dust could f-up my fan. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## panhead (May 9, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> It doesn't look like anyone is answering this thread anymore, but I have a question for this diy project. I hate to be the dumbass asking lame questions but I feel the need for clarity. I could not find the sotch brite towels. I instead bought Handi wipes reusable cloths.They are 19.25 X12 inches. Made 2 out of one cloth. Anyway sewed it up, put the carbon in and keep getting carbon dust coming out of the bags. Do you get this from the scotch brite towels? Or do I need to go get the scotch brite cloths? Just feel if I put this in the intake of my exhaust the dust could f-up my fan. Help would be greatly appreciated.


To date ive answered every question posed to me in this thread.

As long as the handi wipe cloth's are made so the filter will have good air flow i see no problem using them instead of scotch brite cloth.

The carbon i used is not dusty at all,it comes in pellets about the size of a tic tac & has given me no dust problems,i cant say one way or another if carbon dust will fuk the fan up but i would think that carbon dust could possibly cause premature motor failure if it's allowed to build up or the bearings are seeing high levels of the dust.

If in doubt try a different form of carbon or a diffferent filter method,i'd rather switch filter methods than burn a expensive fan out.


----------



## WWgrower (May 9, 2008)

Sorry did not mean to put your integrity in question. Just looked like the post might be drying up.I think you are one of the most helpfull members on these boards. Well right now took one of the bags and held it over a white paper towel and after moving and shaking it around no noticable carbon came out. I then took it and folded it up and gently slid it into my intake on my exhaust fan. Tried to position it to where there was no air passing but through filter. The RPM went down considerably. I had intended to put one on exhaust end of fan but seeing how much reduction I got am going to wait to see how it works. I just have a Dayton 265, do you think I need something bigger?


----------



## panhead (May 9, 2008)

The whole folding in half thing would concern me if it was my grow op,number one the sheer mass of the filter would decrease flow to the point that much less air would be passing through the carbon & possibly defeat the negative pressure aspect of a filtered room.

My next concern would be that folding them in half would create too much resistance on the fan & make the fan work much harder than it should.

It's hard for me to say weather you need a stronger fan or not,there are so many variables like carbon amounts & installation methods ect that will effect cfm's & filtration,my plan for the filters was for them to go on the outside of either the fan or exhaust duct & to have a 1/2 inch thick layer of carbon for dirty air to be pulled through.


----------



## WWgrower (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! I folded it in half because in your instructions you said fill case half way up with carbon, which I did. If I try to lay or put case up against the vent the carbon falls down to bottom of case and half doesn't filter. I have my vent coming through the floor going 6 feet up in corner of room and 3/4 way up my wall I make a 90 degree angle to pick up heat and smell in grow. Obviously I don't have a grasp on how to mount this to vent. I use a 4" diameter hose. So you put this over the opening and excess of the case is anchored by a dryer hose clamp? Is this how it is supposed to be done. Sorry about being such a pain in the ass! I really want this to work.Thanks


----------



## panhead (May 9, 2008)

You've got it,thats exactly how im using mine,i filled my bags up roughly half way,maybe a little more,i had a tough moment figuring out how to mount mine to the exhuast without the carbon getting in areas off the bag that were to be clamped around the pipe.

What i did was to take a pipe extension & center it over the filter,then i pushed the carbon out of the areas that were to be clamped then secured the filter with the clamp & attached it to the exhaust pipe,worked a charm,the entire exhaust intake area is covered with carbon & none is in the clamping area.


----------



## soulflyx2k (May 9, 2008)

Awesome thread, but im still confused...

More pics of complete setups with filter im place would be great

reprep


----------



## SnoFleezy (May 10, 2008)

so what is that u just pour the activated carbon into the pouch what is it little pellets?
wont u need more than one of those bottles


----------



## soulflyx2k (May 10, 2008)

thats a very small bag.. so probly wont need more than one

I was thinking... what i I had a rubbermaid grow... 32gal
(this isnt mine... stolen from some DIY thread)

-make a tube out of chicken wire.. about 6inches-12inches tall
-place on top of rubbermaid, around top of fan
-duck tape a few of your bags of activated carbon to inside OR outside of chicken wire







What do u guys think


----------



## Azadeh (May 15, 2008)

I checked the exhaust air and the air gets sucked through, no problem, and no smell yet, but I think I have to get out the air right from where the plants are, this exhaust is my bathrooms exhaust, and it still smells in there. I think I need a extractor filter as tommy said next to the plants.
It looks like it's fold in two, but it's not really fold in two, I sew it in four parts, so the middle parts are just one layer kind of and I can feel how the air gets sucked in.
Do you think that's OK? should I make a new one?
thanks panpan
cheers


----------



## panhead (May 15, 2008)

Azadeh said:


> I checked the exhaust air and the air gets sucked through, no problem, and no smell yet, but I think I have to get out the air right from where the plants are, this exhaust is my bathrooms exhaust, and it still smells in there. I think I need a extractor filter as tommy said next to the plants.
> It looks like it's fold in two, but it's not really fold in two, I sew it in four parts, so the middle parts are just one layer kind of and I can feel how the air gets sucked in.
> Do you think that's OK? should I make a new one?
> thanks panpan
> cheers


As long as the filter one layer it will be fine.

The only way your grow op wont stink inside the room is to run ozone generators or serious in room filtration,the trick is to keep the stink within the room,if your room is reasonably sealed & has an intake & exhust your on the right track,the exhaust should keep negative pressure within the room & not allow smell to escape.

It is still a good idea to clean the stinky air within the room,do a search on ebay for ozone generators,they work like a charm.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 28, 2008)

i like those filters, cheap and easy- and havent tried but i am sure they do the trick for just minimizing smells- maybe not removing it- but i like the smell damnit! i just dont want my neighbors to smell it- 

thnx for the creative diy solution!


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 29, 2008)

question i just installed a 70 cm bathroom fan to pull the air out of my 4x4 1/2x9 ft. closet. is that powerful enough or should i of went bigger?


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

LeRoy JaBluntski said:


> question i just installed a 70 cm bathroom fan to pull the air out of my 4x4 1/2x9 ft. closet. is that powerful enough or should i of went bigger?


I would think that's big enough of a fan for your grow box


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 29, 2008)

how do you calculate how much air it would pull through. It seems like its not doing as well as i expected. the temps are actually higher now that i put it in there and removed one of my oscilating fans.


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2008)

LeRoy JaBluntski said:


> how do you calculate how much air it would pull through. It seems like its not doing as well as i expected. the temps are actually higher now that i put it in there and removed one of my oscilating fans.



Ok you've lost me here,are you saying that installing a carbon filter over your exhaust made your area hotter ?


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 29, 2008)

no no i havn't put in a carbon filter yet just an exhaust fan. previous to the exhaust fan i had two oscillating fans. one on my 400w light and the other on my plants. now that the exhaust fan is there i removed one fan thinking is would clear the room of hot air but its about 5-10 degrees hotter. the duct is hooked up right and there is a return blocker so i'm assuming its b/c the fan isn't strong enough.


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2008)

What is your fresh air intake situation,is it passive or powered,what size is the fresh air intake,are there any bends in any of the intake or exhaust pipes.

How did you mount the bathroom fan,ceiling or wall mount.


----------



## jayrollinhippy (May 29, 2008)

What is activated charcoal and why is it used in filters? 


Charcoal is carbon. (See this Question of the Day for details on how charcoal is made.) Activated charcoal is charcoal that has been treated with oxygen to open up millions of tiny pores between the carbon atoms. According to Encylopedia Britannica: 

The use of special manufacturing techniques results in highly porous charcoals that have surface areas of 300-2,000 square metres per gram. These so-called active, or activated, charcoals are widely used to adsorb odorous or coloured substances from gases or liquids. 
The word adsorb is important here. When a material adsorbs something, it attaches to it by chemical attraction. The huge surface area of activated charcoal gives it countless bonding sites. When certain chemicals pass next to the carbon surface, they attach to the surface and are trapped. 

Activated charcoal is good at trapping other carbon-based impurities ("organic" chemicals), as well as things like chlorine. Many other chemicals are not attracted to carbon at all -- sodium, nitrates, etc. -- so they pass right through. This means that an activated charcoal filter will remove certain impurities while ignoring others. It also means that, once all of the bonding sites are filled, an activated charcoal filter stops working. At that point you must replace the filter. 

from Howstuff works .com




 

lol with this info looks like all activated charcoal is vapor based


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2008)

jayrollinhippy said:


> What is activated charcoal and why is it used in filters?
> 
> 
> Charcoal is carbon. (See this Question of the Day for details on how charcoal is made.) Activated charcoal is charcoal that has been treated with oxygen to open up millions of tiny pores between the carbon atoms. According to Encylopedia Britannica:
> ...


Wow dude,what inspired all of that,was there a question i missed ?


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 29, 2008)

panhead said:


> What is your fresh air intake situation,is it passive or powered,what size is the fresh air intake,are there any bends in any of the intake or exhaust pipes.
> 
> How did you mount the bathroom fan,ceiling or wall mount.


there were some bends but i just cut off the excess and now its straight up no bends at all. i mounted it on the outside of the wall right in between my plants and light. its a powered one and i don't need an intake as its in my closet with the door wide open. i also have an airconditioner and the room is sealed up.


----------



## jayrollinhippy (May 29, 2008)

i just started reading this thread from the beginning and saw the post where it said aquarium charcoal wont work. just thougth id clarify things for all here to know that all activated charcoal is the same.


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2008)

jayrollinhippy said:


> i just started reading this thread from the beginning and saw the post where it said aquarium charcoal wont work. just thougth id clarify things for all here to know that all activated charcoal is the same.


Cool & thank you.


----------



## UnluckyCharm (May 29, 2008)

wow thats a really cool idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what i did with my $3 bag filter. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/78637-coffee-can-filter.html


----------



## panhead (Jun 4, 2008)

RandyRocket said:


> This is what i did with my $3 bag filter. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/78637-coffee-can-filter.html


Sweet


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 4, 2008)

dammit tho... all these are excellent odor control solutions. i was thinking something along the lines of that coffee can... imma have to get on that and share the results with you guys. and the other thing i was thinking about using that carbon for was possibly for a water purification device for those of us who aint tryin to pay for a reverse osmosis setup. should work right?


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is my $3 filter & coffee can. Well mine cost a little more to build. I couldn't find any Scotch Brite so I bought a woolite washable bag.











Great idea man. My room hasn't started to stick yet but hopefully it won't stink up the whole basement this time.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 5, 2008)

not all carbon is created equal do not by cheap carbon it will not work for long. find carbon with the smallest particle size the large particle carbons are inneficient at removings smells and other pollutants if you can afford. you really get what you pay for with carbon. i have used dozens of different brands and grades of carbon. try products called bio-chemzorb(aquarium pharmaceuticals) or chemipure(dick boyd enterprises) these are high grade activated carbons that also contain ion exchange resins they are highly effective. also stay away from charcoal totally useless and not the same as carbon it has to be heated to 1600 degrees and hit with water vapor to be activated so it is of no use for our usses. carbon works like a microscopic sponge trapping molocules in its latticework like structure(it looks cool under an electron microscope) because of this once it has filled up it has to be replaced it cannot be rinsed or reused. i would recommend replacing at least every 3 to 4 months depending on amount used. the biggest problem is getting a fan with the power to draw air thru the carbon as it wont work if the air flows over or past the carbon inline fans are necessary


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 10, 2008)

GerryWanna said:


> People sure get uptight here. LOL maybe they should smoke more.
> 
> I was going to post my canister design so you all could copy But since your all uptight A-Holes I guess I won't



i have been reading this thread for a while and i was just gonna quietly lurk on this one but after this post i had to chime in.


HOW old are you????
you come off like a child.
I was gonna show you but now ill keep it to myself!!!

wake up your being an immature child.

post it or not we wont lose any sleep.

funny thing about communities when someone jumps petty everyone knows it and he don't last long.
you are here for 1 of 2 reasons .
to learn or to teach.

i read your first post you came off talking down.
go back and read it.
if you had an improvement you should have simply said hey i have an idea to improve the design but you did not.



Now Be helpful or be silent.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 10, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> can you rince the home made carbon filter off and reuse it? will it remove the smell again or do you have to throw it away and make new ones?


 my understanding if you heat it up it reactivates. i dont know how hot tho


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 10, 2008)

*Steam regeneration*
This method is restricted to regenerating carbon which has only retained a few very volatile products.


*Thermal regeneration*
By pyrolysis and burning off of adsorbed organic substances. In order to avoid igniting the carbon, it is heated to about 800 °C in a controlled atmosphere. This is the widely used method and regenerates the carbon very well, but it has two disadvantages: it requires considerable investment in either a multiple-hearth furnace and it causes high carbon losses.


*Chemical regeneration*
Some process based on the action of a solvent used at a temperature of approximately 100 °C and with a high pH.


*Biological regeneration*
This method of regeneration has not yet been applied on an industrial scale.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 10, 2008)

younghova07 said:


> My plants are stinkin up my house lol and this sounds great. From my understanding I just make these filters than tape them on a fan and point the fan at the plants and it will kill the smell?


No this is not how it works.
ill explain.
what you do is isolate the4 plants from the rest of the house and then allow air ro enter the isolation area and then pull that smelly air through a filter made of carbon.
as the smelly air passes through the carbon grid the odor sticks to the carbon and is scrubbed out of the air. you must pass all stink air through this grid to be effective.
if you have the plants just sitting in the open you wont clear it out.


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 10, 2008)

ok, so what if there is NO ventilation? what if your grow closet is just that, a closet? in the event that you have no ventilation, do you just put this thing on the floor? mount it to a wall? i guess that would work... and PANHEAD(he started the thread so i am lissenin to him the loudest, no disrespect, hes an elder ) if you dont mind me asking, what is the potential for damage that will be done by the doors mostly always being closed for "roomate" reasons... lol they are accepting of the grow but no need to attract unwelcome questions from visitors!  she is three weeks into 12/12 and the smell is QUITE noticable in the room, not overbearing, but strong nontheless... while the lights are on and i am looking the plant over, i make sure to keep the overhead fan on high and let her sit under it for an hour or so and keep the closet doors open so they air out too. im sorry for hijacking your thread and asking this question,but my rambling DID actually have a point no one had asked (or had the balls to admit they had such a lame-ass setup... im pathetic... i know ) about a "still" air situation. If my post doesnt need to be up i wont say a word if you remove it.


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah, not sure where all the self-loathing came from, but my question still stands... 
i think.


----------



## BongJuice (Jul 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.
> 
> As for attaching them to what you need to there are several options,there is always duct tape in a pinch but i connect mine using hose clamps from the hardware store,the hose clamps make it easy to take the filter off if needed & is more secure that tape.
> 
> These work every bit as good as a $80 carbon filter i bought off of ebay & cost less than $3 each & about 2 hours time to make 4 of them,its not getting any cheaper than that.


I don't have any odor issues, but I was curious to see if your idea would work.
I made one exactly the way you did and attached it to my exhaust fan with a 4 inch hose clamp. 
It cut down my exhaust by more than 75%.
The reason why it doesn't work is because when the exhaust blower is sucking in air, it only has that area where the filter is to suck in air. 
Now if the area that it was sucking in was in the shape of a tube (Say 12-18 inches long) the exhaust blower would have more cubic inches of air to suck in, and it wouldn't cut down your exhaust as much. It's still going to cut down your exhaust some. But not as bad as your idea. 
Nice try Panhead....But I'm going to have to give it a thumbs down.


----------



## panhead (Jul 10, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> I don't have any odor issues, but I was curious to see if your idea would work.
> I made one exactly the way you did and attached it to my exhaust fan with a 4 inch hose clamp.
> It cut down my exhaust by more than 75%.
> The reason why it doesn't work is because when the exhaust blower is sucking in air, it only has that area where the filter is to suck in air.
> ...


I'd love to see a pic posted (promptly) of this supposed filter in action,how it was installed,what exhaust fan it was connected to ect.

Also, where are you getting your numbers from,you quote "75%" as if your measuring the actual cfm output of your exhaust ,if you are measuring exhaust cfm please let me in on the method you are using to accomplish that task,that shouldnt be too hard an accomidation should it 

Nice try bongjuice but im giving you a massive thumbs down for being a petty ass man who holds a petty ass grudge, then letting it carry over into a thread designed to help people with little cash to spend on a filteration system.

Not only a big thumb down on you personally as a man for your childish & petty posting of falsehoods but a negative feedback to boot, for letting your pettiness carry over out of toke n talk.

Come back with verifiable measurements of what you spew or beat it


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 10, 2008)

any thought your panheadedness?


----------



## panhead (Jul 10, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> any thought your panheadedness?


Sorry for not keeping up with the questions,in your case you can do something but not with a standard box fan or an oscalating fan,you'd need to buy an inline fan or a squirell cage fan,then mount a filter onto the intake side of the fan,the air that comes out the other end in the form of exhaust will be cleaned,you can set the fan/filter combo on a table,attach it to the ceiling or any place that gets good air flow,this method is proven to work,allthough not as well as true ventilation it does work & will control your odor if enough air is exchanged.


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 10, 2008)

yea, livin in a house that i cant exactly go drillin around and sure dont have enough money for the techbnical stuff yet. my 2nd grow will be MUCH better. thanks though


----------



## BongJuice (Jul 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> I'd love to see a pic posted (promptly) of this supposed filter in action,how it was installed,what exhaust fan it was connected to ect.
> 
> Also, where are you getting your numbers from,you quote "75%" as if your measuring the actual cfm output of your exhaust ,if you are measuring exhaust cfm please let me in on the method you are using to accomplish that task,that shouldnt be too hard an accomidation should it
> 
> ...


Your Unfucken believable.....
Even though I don't have any odor issues, I take the initiative to try your so-called cheap method for a filtration system. 
I tried it and gave my opinion in mature way, by saying I give it a thumbs down.
In return for my initiative, you not only give me negative feedback but you call me names also. 
I'm not being childish, I'm not being petty. 
There's no grudge, I saw your idea and thought....WOW, I wonder if it works.
If your idea worked I would of given you a positive feeback. 
What the fuck is wrong with you?

If you wouldn't of lashed back at me like I was making personal attack against you, which I wasn't. I would probably show pics of the filtration system I made with your cheap method. But since your so highly sensitive and enjoy giving negative feedback to me, you'll just have to wonder how I did it.
You truly are an asshole who needs serious fucking mental help.


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> Your Unfucken believable.....
> Even though I don't have any odor issues, I take the initiative to try your so-called cheap method for a filtration system.
> I tried it and gave my opinion in mature way, by saying I give it a thumbs down.
> In return for my initiative, you not only give me negative feedback but you call me names also.
> ...


Ok Mr Juice,thanks for stopping by


----------



## steelpulse (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome thanks 4 the idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panhead (Jul 12, 2008)

steelpulse said:


> Awesome thanks 4 the idea!!!!!!!!!!


Your welcome,the filters actually do work very well.


----------



## notavailable (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Idea! I was curious what this would do to CFM's as well. Is the reduction similar to a Can Fan Filter (about 150 or so is the rated reduction I read somewhere?)

I have a room that i was going to use a 6" Hight output fan to pull through a Can Filter 75, or maybe a 66......wonder if the fan and this set up will match or if the fan will be too strong now.

Interesting feedback from BongJuice and somebody else who reported severe reduction issues.

Anybody else have any feedback on a "room" sized grow?


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 16, 2008)

i have no doubt the concept is a solid one.
i am going to build my own filter soon but.

where can i get Carbon in larger quantities?
i have an idea for a filter i hope it works. ill be posting pictures once i have it up and have tested it myself.


----------



## panhead (Jul 16, 2008)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> i have no doubt the concept is a solid one.
> i am going to build my own filter soon but.
> 
> where can i get Carbon in larger quantities?
> i have an idea for a filter i hope it works. ill be posting pictures once i have it up and have tested it myself.



Thats a good question,ive heard other mrmbers talking about large quantities of carbon being found on ebay but i dont personally know,i just buy mine from walmart or a fish tank store.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 16, 2008)

What kind of quantities are you guys talking about?
How about this...?
http://www.waterfiltersonline.com/carbon-gac-bulk.asp
(I Googled 'best price bulk activated carbon, cuz that's what you really want.)
http://www.gettankedaquariums.com/index_file/Activated Carbon 8x30 Mesh File/30.lbs.Activated.Carbon.Page.htm


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 16, 2008)

activated carbon filter media Product List Page
Activated Carbon: Providers and Solutions | Business.com
activated carbon air - compare prices, research products, save money at Become.com


----------



## emptypool1 (Jul 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.
> 
> Materials needed.
> 
> ...


brilliant idea
but one question
i didnt quite understand where you place those things?
where do you?


----------



## panhead (Jul 25, 2008)

emptypool1 said:


> brilliant idea
> but one question
> i didnt quite understand where you place those things?
> where do you?


You place them over & secure them to the powered exhaust from your room.


----------



## stangin209 (Aug 3, 2008)

pan sell these and pattent before someone else does


----------



## hybrid (Aug 3, 2008)

panhead said:


> As long as the filter one layer it will be fine.
> 
> The only way your grow op wont stink inside the room is to run ozone generators or serious in room filtration,the trick is to keep the stink within the room


Not necessarily true pan.......

(although I did rep you for this because you solved a problem I had designing my anti-stinky dogs filter in the middle of the house but still looking good filter)

I built several of the tube style carbon filters with built in fan to do this very job. The work but are actually pretty unsightly. By your quote they wouldnt work because they arent bringing in fresh air and expelling the now reduced smell.

If you have a good activated charcoal filter in place in your grow room it will filter all the smells out, granted it must be sized large enough to filter the cubic feet amount of the room at a fairly rapid rate to not allow the smell to permeate anywhere. 

What a lot of folks confuse is that the majority of ya use your filtered air as a temperature reduction outlet as well. While this is all well and good, its not actually necessary in the sense that it is required to eliminate the odor.

I was so fascinated by everyone's ingeniousness about odor reduction Ive applied it to several aspects of my life from the stinky dogs to obnoxious smells I produce tinkering with automotive applications.

I just wanted to build a better mouse trap so to speak and be able to have some in the house without having the unsightly "abominations" most of these things are. I also didnt want to spend several hundred dollars doing it either cause you can buy fancy stuff like that already.

Ozone generators are nifty gadgets but not something I would promote at a heavy level to average people as it can be dangerous. 

I would openly suggest that someone who was more concerned with getting rid of tell tale odors over the venting of heat just get themselves an oversized fan, perhaps a large tube style filter (yes I know they are not cheap people.........but I am planning on making something really cool and it may help alot of people out) and filter the room like crazy. It will only pull impurities out aka smell...........and then set your heat vent fan up to a thermostat and it should only come on when the temps tell it too.... no smell problems, no having to overcome the drag induced from the filter (smaller *quieter* vent fan) and happiness.

I hope you dont take this as me stepping on your toes. Im just trying to clarify some minor points and make some necessary changes.

Oh and for the few of you who are smashing those bags into things........the air leaks you have in the folds are just that.......LEAKS and smells will come out of there. Air will take the path of least resistance and that is thru your leaks, not getting filtered.


----------



## growingnewb8 (Aug 13, 2008)

hey how much of the liquid carbon do you put in one of those sacks?


----------



## mrgreen808 (Aug 13, 2008)

sorry for the stupid question...does using carbon filter replacements work as well? 
Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## nabokovchronic (Aug 22, 2008)

alright , i've read every page of this thread and seriously , this forum fucking sucks balls i was seriously considering starting my grow journal here to get to know some of the non-shitheads around here , but holy fuck the degree of faggotry/bitching/moaning that i've come across in many sections and various threads disgusts me , go fuck yourselves i'm out. consider this my last post , i'm going back to grasscity where people don't act like 14 year olds fighting over some stupid show on tv


----------



## my7k (Aug 25, 2008)

And here I was thinkin of getting chicken wire, clamps, all different mesh, etc..

thank you, pan


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Aug 25, 2008)

nabokovchronic said:


> alright , i've read every page of this thread and seriously , this forum fucking sucks balls i was seriously considering starting my grow journal here to get to know some of the non-shitheads around here , but holy fuck the degree of faggotry/bitching/moaning that i've come across in many sections and various threads disgusts me , go fuck yourselves i'm out. consider this my last post , i'm going back to grasscity where people don't act like 14 year olds fighting over some stupid show on tv



Good bye nabokovchronic ill miss you!!!

Mrbuzzsaw Waves goodbye to nabokovchronic as he skips away into the distance in his lovely pink flowering dress......


https://www.rollitup.org/members/nabokovchronic.html


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 26, 2008)

hi panhead

i've read this thread with great interest (not the flaming parts tho). you've been most helpful in sharing your solution. i too, like a previous poster, have a grow box in a cupboard, currently under construction, where the door will shut most of the time and no real possibility of venting to atmosphere but i'm sure your idea would be my best bet.

my thought on the bags for lazy people, instead of sewing them or sew in a velcro opening would be to use sticky back velcro on all four edges.

my thought on using your custom bag solution for my predicament, is to attach one to the front of my high cfm fan which is used for air recirculation/cooling in the cupboard. i would love to hear you thoughts?

cheers
AGSteve


----------



## durbinexpress (Aug 26, 2008)

awesome idea. I like the thinking and creativity. deffinately worth posting the link on a thread in the newbie section (hope you don't mind that I posted a link to your thread). and for the people that don't agree with panhead, assemble your ideas, post pics and show us what you got. by saying that "I am not going to share the idea now" is like saying that you have the biggest cock but wont show it to prove it. I understand if you don't like his idea or don't think that it will work, but if you have a better solution prove it. Panhead you just made McGyver look like a kid with down syndrome. now we all need to see what you can do with a toothpick, a tampon and an empty rockstar can. lol right on keep up the awsome ideas


----------



## YaK (Aug 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> To date ive answered every question posed to me in this thread.
> 
> As long as the handi wipe cloth's are made so the filter will have good air flow i see no problem using them instead of scotch brite cloth.
> 
> ...


 Why does the carbon have to be on the pull side of the fan? I would think that putting the filter on the opposite side, so that the fan is 'pushing' air into it, and filtering the air that is being sucked in from the fan, would keep any of the carbon particles from entering into the fans system. 

My lights are cooled by a fan and on the end of the fan, I have a carbon filter. at the end of one of my lights, the "intake" I have a knee-high ladies stocking over it, to filter out any of the larger particles, and it does not seem to inhibit the airflow at all.

This is a great thread, I love to see economical DIYs that really work.

Thanks Panhead.


----------



## phillypete (Sep 6, 2008)

So does this actually work? I am testing it right now to try to get around replacing the real deal, and I'm not having any luck yet. I am not doing a commercial grow or anything just a couple small plants, but it is stinkin' like Lincoln! So when I realized my scrubber had died I tried this method and so far.....it isn't working. I'm hoping maybe it is just going to take another day or two.

Hey panhead, is it necessary to smash up the carbon or soak it or anything? I don't recall you mentioning anything about that except to smash up the carbon when the stench started coming back.

Thanks for sharing your idea, I wish I could get it to work better.

PP


----------



## phillypete (Sep 7, 2008)

UPDATE: after about 16 hours the smell has died down significantly. This really does work! I almost can't believe it myself. There is still the slightest hint of odor but I'm thinking that might still go away.

Thanks a bunch panhead, I bet there are a bunch of people that think that something so cheap and easy wouldn't work (I was one of them). I tried it though, and it seems to be doing the task.

Oh yeah, I stapled the handi-wipes together. Pete don't sew! lol

PP


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 13, 2008)

lol. my carbon filter was "free". thank you Zellers pet aisle. its just one of those aquarium filter refills they sell for like 7 bucks. not a whole lot in there to start so i bagged a few more packs of carbon to go. it basically looks like a pouch of cotton filler, stuffed with the carbon now ofcourse


----------



## HydroChron (Sep 28, 2008)

hey Panhead, Once you make the filters do u just sit them in different locations in the room or do you place them by a fan . And if so, would placing a couple of them in dif places around the room help? Thanks for your help man!


----------



## mrbeefs17 (Sep 30, 2008)

i have 2 34.5 cfm pc fans.. would it suffice with one fan? or what if i but the carbon in the middle of a duct tube and put the fans on both sides. 
Just like this sweet pic i drew...

plz no sig requests...


----------



## gforce420 (Oct 19, 2008)

HydroChron said:


> hey Panhead, Once you make the filters do u just sit them in different locations in the room or do you place them by a fan . And if so, would placing a couple of them in dif places around the room help? Thanks for your help man!


As I understand it you would want to take the whole thing & clamp it over the exhaust of your ventilation fan. that way the air going thru the ducting is forced to go thru the filter as it exits the room. Just lying them around in your room will not do anything. 

So to get rid of the smell you FIRST need to have a SEALED grow room. You want it air tight or as close as you can to air tight. Then the ventilation that goes thru the room... Air comes in, gets stinky from the plants & then on it's way out you want to filter it. On it's way out being thru the duct work you have put in with an exhaust fan. Let's say 6" duct work, well you take one of these homemade filters & strap it over the end of the ductwork & throw a hose clamp or a good rubber band, that way the air is forced to go THRU the filter. If you just lay it inside the ductwork then it's just going to travel around it & it will filter nothing. 

Hope that helps ya


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Oct 20, 2008)

YaK said:


> Why does the carbon have to be on the pull side of the fan? I would think that putting the filter on the opposite side, so that the fan is 'pushing' air into it, and filtering the air that is being sucked in from the fan, would keep any of the carbon particles from entering into the fans system.
> 
> My lights are cooled by a fan and on the end of the fan, I have a carbon filter. at the end of one of my lights, the "intake" I have a knee-high ladies stocking over it, to filter out any of the larger particles, and it does not seem to inhibit the airflow at all.
> 
> ...


im pretty sure it would have to do with the type of fan being used for your exhaust system. inline fans pull air a lot more efficiently than they can push it. in this case having the filter on the intake end would be ideal because its pulls the air in thru the filter..whereas if you had a squirrel cage blower, having it on the exhaust end would probably work better because it pushes large volumes of air out thru the filter...


----------



## twentytwo (Oct 20, 2008)

okay i've been reading every post in here and i need a little help i got a regular fan to vent my room how would i use this carbon filter for that?


----------



## twentytwo (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm only going to grow three plants maybe like three more so six total but the room i want to use i'm only using a fan for ventlation.


----------



## cashx (Oct 20, 2008)

how about the premade coffee filters. I see those bit ones in a cafe I go too. The fabrics is perfect it just the right size to fit in a vent line


----------



## shsironm4n (Nov 3, 2008)

Keep in mind that pan head probably isnt growing in a budget grow room.. i mean who the hell is gonna have an inline exhaust fan system in their closet


----------



## giantart (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea Panhead - How about the "Filtrete" carbon filters instead of the Scotchbrite? It has much better flow and the added benefit of more carbon. Filtrete is sold at all mojor home improvement stores and is like 22"x20' allowing for more folding if needed for sizing. it does cost more but is worth it i think.

Good luck - love any DIY~


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 5, 2008)

I love this idea, I am gonna have to try this one.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 5, 2008)

How long has it been since panhead's posted on RIU? It's been a while it seems, doesn't it?


----------



## WWgrower (Nov 10, 2008)

The last time he posted on here is July 25th 08. A little odd since he used to get real upset if people posted wondering why he wasn't answering and say he monitored the thread all the time? Hmmmmmmm. Maybe the filter doen't work that well! LOL. He's prob. just taking a long overdue break. Or working on a spectacular DIY project to revolutionize growing as we know it.


----------



## panhead (Nov 10, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> The last time he posted on here is July 25th 08. A little odd since he used to get real upset if people posted wondering why he wasn't answering and say he monitored the thread all the time? Hmmmmmmm. Maybe the filter doen't work that well! LOL. He's prob. just taking a long overdue break. Or working on a spectacular DIY project to revolutionize growing as we know it.


Howdy,my job requires me to travel sometimes,when i travel i dont use company computers for surfing personal sites so ive been out of touch for a few months.

Im home now so im back online,as for my comments twords not responding to questions asked,when im home i do monitor the thread but alas, some folk would rather ask questions allready answered in previous posts rather than read the thread.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm just glad all is well. I had a bit of concern over such an absence.


----------



## panhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm just glad all is well. I had a bit of concern over such an absence.


Howdy Mrs maiden,all is well in my neck of the woods,had a few weeks where my wife's health was an issue but for the most part it was a work related abscense & all is well.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 14, 2008)

HEY PAN.. I was searching this thread but couldnt find where the best place to attach the filter? I just dialed my sealed room in with a 6'' inline fan, the negative pressure is great. My fan is 435cfm. Where is the best place to attach this? I vent straight up into the attic, my duct is very short, only like 1 1/2 ft straight up into the attic....i was thinking i could ziptie a filter right on the end of the ducting, so the exhaust air will be pushing through the filter at the end? what do you think? Im gonna have 30-40 small plants in an 8x8x8 room..will this filter do the job?


----------



## panhead (Nov 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> HEY PAN.. I was searching this thread but couldnt find where the best place to attach the filter? I just dialed my sealed room in with a 6'' inline fan, the negative pressure is great. My fan is 435cfm. Where is the best place to attach this? I vent straight up into the attic, my duct is very short, only like 1 1/2 ft straight up into the attic....i was thinking i could ziptie a filter right on the end of the ducting, so the exhaust air will be pushing through the filter at the end? what do you think? Im gonna have 30-40 small plants in an 8x8x8 room..will this filter do the job?


You want to attach the filter to the intake side of the duct if at all possible,i used large hose clamps from the auto parts store,when i was still using filters for odor control i had no issues with smell in grows larger than what you describe.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 14, 2008)

The intake side is the fan. Like i said i have a fan mounted on the ceiling, and 1 1/2 ft of duct going straight off the fan up into the attic.
so i should attach the carbon filter bag to the fan? so its sucking air through the filter?


----------



## panhead (Nov 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> The intake side is the fan. Like i said i have a fan mounted on the ceiling, and 1 1/2 ft of duct going straight off the fan up into the attic.
> so i should attach the carbon filter bag to the fan? so its sucking air through the filter?


Sorry ,i missed the ceiling mounted fan part,in that case i'd mount the filter on the exhaust side of the duct,hell,try it both ways & see which way moves more air,the main point is that the dirty air is going through the filter.

I dont think there's really a wrong way to use these filters.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks pan... seeing as i already mounted the fan and all, maybe i will just use a hose clamp with two cloths, fill in some carbon and try to clamp it really tight to the fan. 

thanks


----------



## raveraverave (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you think 4 80mm Fans Like all together, like mount them in a square shape then make a exhaust box and put these filters on it, do you think that would work? cause thats what i was thinking of doing, my box isnt gonna be that big Its Gonna be 4 feet tall, 2 feet wide, and 18 inches long, with 4 plants growing inside, then i'm gonna have 2 60 mm fans as the air movers on the inside,


----------



## panhead (Nov 20, 2008)

raveraverave said:


> Do you think 4 80mm Fans Like all together, like mount them in a square shape then make a exhaust box and put these filters on it, do you think that would work? cause thats what i was thinking of doing, my box isnt gonna be that big Its Gonna be 4 feet tall, 2 feet wide, and 18 inches long, with 4 plants growing inside, then i'm gonna have 2 60 mm fans as the air movers on the inside,


Huh ? i have no idea what your asking,i cant picture it in my mind.

If you can mount these filters directly to a standard vent/exhaust pipe they work fantastic,im not sure about highly unordionary applications though,for the cost of $3 & an hours time making them i'd say it's worth a shot.


----------



## headspin666 (Nov 20, 2008)

bar b q char coal works great 2.just make a wooden box 10*10 say 3 feet long seal well with silicone and put in line. so ya room gets sucked up through it and then outside,dont pack it to tight though... like the carbon filter respect to the price it costs about the same as my example.laterz all


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok tell me if you think this will work? I couldnt find the cleaning cloth you recomended so i bought some panty hose..lol

I have a hose clamp, activated carbon and the panty hose. I was gonna take a leg of the panty and fill with the carbon and attach it with the hose clamp to the intake of the fan. Between the panty and the fan is an airconditioning filter that i already have attached.


----------



## panhead (Nov 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Ok tell me if you think this will work? I couldnt find the cleaning cloth you recomended so i bought some panty hose..lol
> 
> I have a hose clamp, activated carbon and the panty hose. I was gonna take a leg of the panty and fill with the carbon and attach it with the hose clamp to the intake of the fan. Between the panty and the fan is an airconditioning filter that i already have attached.


Should work fine as long as they are industrial strength panty hose for fat girls


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Panhead - Got a newbie Q for you. There is nowhere to vent exhaust except into the rest of the basement. I have a small basement grow (4 plants) that is in a small room in close proximity to my furnace, which takes 2 large furnace filters (18 X 25). I was wondering if those Filtrete filters would filter out some/most of the odor escaping from the room? (they are good for sig smoke, etc) 
I just had to ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SayWord (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for bumpin this up. never seen this thread it was started what like 8 months ago. gonna use this for sure tho


----------



## panhead (Nov 20, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Hey Panhead - Got a newbie Q for you. There is nowhere to vent exhaust except into the rest of the basement. I have a small basement grow (4 plants) that is in a small room in close proximity to my furnace, which takes 2 large furnace filters (18 X 25). I was wondering if those Filtrete filters would filter out some/most of the odor escaping from the room? (they are good for sig smoke, etc)
> I just had to ask. Thanks in advance.


Nope,they wont work for heavy bud smell,let me ask you this,if your in close proximity to the furnace why not vent out the chimney ? you can use dryer vent to get the exhaust from the grow area to the chimney if needed.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice,Was looking into away to de-smell things without venting thru the chimmy.Will give it a try for sure.Better mouse traps,got ta love'em


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Nov 21, 2008)

panhead said:


> Should work fine as long as they are industrial strength panty hose for fat girls


 
THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT DUDE!

I was laughing for 10 minutes.

You should of seen me at the store asking the ladys which pantyhose are the strongest.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 21, 2008)

panhead said:


> Nope,they wont work for heavy bud smell,let me ask you this,if your in close proximity to the furnace why not vent out the chimney ? you can use dryer vent to get the exhaust from the grow area to the chimney if needed.


I'll check it out.
Thanks


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 21, 2008)

if you have a basement , why dont you vent into the sewer line ?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 22, 2008)

headspin666 said:


> bar b q char coal works great 2.just make a wooden box 10*10 say 3 feet long seal well with silicone and put in line. so ya room gets sucked up through it and then outside,dont pack it to tight though... like the carbon filter respect to the price it costs about the same as my example.laterz all


 BBQ charcoal is NOT activated charcoal. It won't work at all. Who the fuck told you that?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 22, 2008)

tkufoS said:


> if you have a basement , why dont you vent into the sewer line ?


That, maybe I can do. Just gotta get it figured out. ...Thanks!


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 22, 2008)

just use ducting and tape , it worked for me


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 24, 2008)

tkufoS said:


> if you have a basement , why dont you vent into the sewer line ?


Was looking at that yesterday.Did ya just put a y-pipe inline with one side running to your room?Any problems with sewer smells since you hooked up to it?


----------



## japon26 (Jan 12, 2009)

great tip,, im going to use this process from now on!! *rep & sticky*


----------



## GanjaCarp (Jan 27, 2009)

Fist time grower and poster here. This is a great idea and although i don't have the time at the moment to read thread for a response to my question i'll just throw it out there. 
Has any one tried this with small computer fans? I'm building a small room, and will be starting with just one plant. So i'm going to try 2 comp fans for exhaust and 1 for inlet. I am wondering if fans will push air through these or burn up trying? Any thoughts would be great. And KUDOS for a great forum , just what ive been looking for.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

GanjaCarp said:


> Fist time grower and poster here. This is a great idea and although i don't have the time at the moment to read thread for a response to my question i'll just throw it out there.
> Has any one tried this with small computer fans? I'm building a small room, and will be starting with just one plant. So i'm going to try 2 comp fans for exhaust and 1 for inlet. I am wondering if fans will push air through these or burn up trying? Any thoughts would be great. And KUDOS for a great forum , just what ive been looking for.


Thats a good question on te computer fans,im not a big fan of using comp fans though,their build quality is questionable for our purposes & in no cases are they meant to be ran in conjunction with any type filter or anything that would restrict air flow.

Another thing ive noticed about computer fans,this came to me when i was messing with a regular window fan in my bedroom,my wqife bought me a new fan for the room,i put it in the window & couldnt feel shit & it was on high too,i got to looking at the slim line design & the twist to the fan blades was minimul in order to keep the slim profile,this resulted in very little air being moved more than a few feet past the fan,my old fan had a very deep twist to the blade & could be felt from all the way across our bedroom which is 14ft.

Every computer fan ive ever used had that same very slight twist to the blade,im not sure they are fit to move air in a grow op unless its a very small enclosed cabinet,not because of lack of cfm but lack of their ability to throw air long distance,something they were nerver designed to do from the start.

FYI you can buy 4inch,6 inch & 8 inch inline duct fans at home depot for $20 for the 4 inch models,$30 for the 6 inch & $40 for the 8 inch models,i know for a fact that these type fans move asir long distance because i use them & the filters will work with the inline fans.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Pan, + rep. I have one of these:






I have it venting down into my CrawlSpace. If I slap one of your filters on the fan, you think that setup should work? I have one of thses also in my room to scrub the air prior to extraction. http://www.airreactor.com/prod_mightymite.htm

I have to make this as smell proof as possible

Oh, my room is 4X5X7. I will have 4-5 plants at most.


----------



## GanjaCarp (Jan 27, 2009)

PANHEAD

Thanks for the info. My issue is that i don't have a lot of room. My setup will be in a little room in my basement. I have a full bathroom that has a attached room. The room is actually under my front hallway. So as you can see no where to vent out of the house. No way to vent through the rafters into the plumbing vent either. The front hall was a addition to the house. The room is all cinder block.The broke out a 3' x 4' section which has a door in the bathroom. My Thinking was i could attach to fans at top of door for exhaust and one at bottom for fresh air. But no room and or place to exhaust to. Am trying to figure out a way to just vent into bathroom with odor free air.. Any thoughts????


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jan 28, 2009)

Im gonna make myself one today. Ive been using a carbon furnace filter. My house starts stinking after about a month with it. Would like something to last the whole cycle long. This just sounds awesome. Will have to figure out how to integrate it with my setup but shouldnt be too hard.

Peace V

GTS


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Hey Pan, + rep. I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd bet it would work just fine in your application.


----------



## pencap (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok so I built this from scratch, I used a pc fan....I found that if I keep the closet closed 24 hrs that the filter dosent work...BUT if I open the door for a few minutes the fresh air replenishes and the filter works great...No I didnt have an exhaust system, only the opening and shutting of the closet door. What a difference it makes.......I guess the carbon needs new air or it can not take the smell away....WTF...learned something! Great post btw!


----------



## pencap (Feb 7, 2009)

That answer ya Ganja Carp???


----------



## rothbardian (Feb 8, 2009)

panhead said:


> Thats a good question on te computer fans,im not a big fan of using comp fans though,their build quality is questionable for our purposes & in no cases are they meant to be ran in conjunction with any type filter or anything that would restrict air flow.
> 
> Another thing ive noticed about computer fans,this came to me when i was messing with a regular window fan in my bedroom,my wqife bought me a new fan for the room,i put it in the window & couldnt feel shit & it was on high too,i got to looking at the slim line design & the twist to the fan blades was minimul in order to keep the slim profile,this resulted in very little air being moved more than a few feet past the fan,my old fan had a very deep twist to the blade & could be felt from all the way across our bedroom which is 14ft.
> 
> ...


I bought 2 of these, and each quit working after a few hours. I wondered If I got some with a bad batch of motors. I have thought about trying them again. They are certainly less expensive than some other types of inline fans.


----------



## freeindeed2008 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr Green Man said:


> I find that so far my home made carbon filters only work for about a week. then they start to let the smell threw.
> 
> I haven't tryed this style yet, maybe I will try it next.


You can reactivate carbon. Just place the filters in a microwave and dry them out. Been doing it that way for years for my saltwater fish tank and it does work.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 10, 2009)

i have that very same fan up there, 3 of them actually and they all are working just fine. Two of them run constantly and have been for months now.


----------



## panhead (Feb 10, 2009)

livesoul said:


> i have that very same fan up there, 3 of them actually and they all are working just fine. Two of them run constantly and have been for months now.


If that child in your avatar is your's you should be extremely proud,thats one beautiful picture .


----------



## GanjaCarp (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah Thanks PENCAP


----------



## lifted.again (Feb 18, 2009)

panhead said:


> Thats a good question on te computer fans,im not a big fan of using comp fans though,their build quality is questionable for our purposes & in no cases are they meant to be ran in conjunction with any type filter or anything that would restrict air flow.
> 
> Another thing ive noticed about computer fans,this came to me when i was messing with a regular window fan in my bedroom,my wqife bought me a new fan for the room,i put it in the window & couldnt feel shit & it was on high too,i got to looking at the slim line design & the twist to the fan blades was minimul in order to keep the slim profile,this resulted in very little air being moved more than a few feet past the fan,my old fan had a very deep twist to the blade & could be felt from all the way across our bedroom which is 14ft.
> 
> ...


 
Hey pan, i have read this forum since page 1, unbelievable that you kept up with i for as long as you did. Thats what i call dedication. As for this fan, whats the wiring like on it? I saw one online actually coming with a plug... but can you hook this one up by splicing it to an extension cord?

great idea by the way and thank you


----------



## henleyhaze (Feb 18, 2009)

thank god for panhead you have given me a goal for the day see ya i'm off to wal mart


----------



## henleyhaze (Feb 19, 2009)

I went and got one of these and a 6"-4" reducer duct put a few filters in it and duct tape them in the middle then tape the two together and viola. you have a can filter and fan combo for about 42 dollars sweet I know they are about 150 at a hydro shop. also if you glue the scotch towel together I am a fan of loctite stick n seal they look like I should manufacture them and sell them and you don't have to have needle and thread skill. I love you pan but I am a lazy man.


----------



## dhhbomb (Feb 19, 2009)

hey panhead i had a quick question do these homemade filters resrict airflow the same as the big air filters or are do they allow alot more airflow


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey dhh. I just got my filter going, and it all depends on the thickness. I had temps dialed in at 68 at night and 80 during the day. Once I put the filter on, temps rose to 95 lights on and 75 lights off. I am getting a booster fan to help the airflow. So yeah, they restrict airflow. Make sure you have a good fan. If it is rated for at 150CFM, expect a drop to about 80..... My fan is rated at 250, and I am sure it halfed the efficiency... But the odor is gone...


----------



## dhhbomb (Feb 20, 2009)

alright cool thanks apprciate it no i was acutally goign to use it cus lots of dirt and specs of shit are getting into my air cooled reflector


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 26, 2009)

subscribed, good idea


----------



## lawsofnaturetheoriesofman (Feb 28, 2009)

What an excellent concept. thank you for temporarily saving me $160 by putting off getting a carbon filter. Cheers


----------



## bellows (Mar 7, 2009)

they sell the carbon filter bags at the fish store too, already to go. you can get a 3 pack for about 10 bucks, theres a few different sizes. i have a 150 gallon fish tank and use them alot. it works awesome


----------



## lstme (Mar 7, 2009)

legend. thanks!


----------



## lawsofnaturetheoriesofman (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again Panhead. Ingenuity for indoors at its finest. Quick question though pertaining to my set up. Just had to change housing from a home to an apartment: 

I have a decent sized indoor grow tent in a 1 bedroom apt.
1000 watt HPS for flowering with 10 beautiful smelly diesel plants in it. 
Before I drop the idea of spending $200 on a normal carbon filter set up which can handle such a load apparently, do you think this will suffice and allow NO odor to pass through the exhaust? 
I understand most of the success stories I've read have been pertaining to less plants where maybe minor smell leaking is not as dire of a situation as is for myself with such close neighbors.

I'll also be constructing your dry box in the coming months. Clever ideas, cant thank you enough for allowing me to save a buck.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome work Pan! I just started growing, so I'm definitely going to be picking up your dryer idea and this carbon filter idea.

Thanks much!


----------



## chusett (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody know where I can pick up the scotch brite cloths or something like it now? It seems everywhere i look online i can't find those scotch towels that Panhead showed.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 8, 2009)

Wicked Thread Man - making this shit affordable is how home-grown stays cheaper than buying it.
Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## lstme (Apr 10, 2009)

> A real lazy guy could make this work using a standard paper stapler instead of sewing.


i'm that guy


----------



## uproot (May 17, 2009)

I doubt im going to read 14 pages in this thread im only on page 4 but how about just packing the carbon in a womans nylon. It will allow you to pack it tight inside the duct or tubing so that the carbon doesn't "settle" it will sit in circular form as air blows through it?


----------



## Mrkingford (May 20, 2009)

I wonder if a man's large sock would work? You could tie off the top and un-tie it to shake up and re-mix the contents.
It seems air would pass through easy enough. Plus, you could use an old sock so as not to cost anything, except the carbon.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Jun 5, 2009)

uproot said:


> I doubt im going to read 14 pages in this thread im only on page 4 but how about just packing the carbon in a womans nylon.


Yes, but she's probably going to be _very_ angry with you when she finds out.


----------



## Stoneypoo (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think if i made 2 of those and placed them over the fans in this pc case http://www.sunlightsheds.com/pc-planter.htm

And shoved it in my closet think it would stink up my room?


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Jun 6, 2009)

this is awesome, I may bump this in a few weeks with some more questions if not answered yet 

Awesome post man thanks!


----------



## KusH 420 (Jul 9, 2009)

henleyhaze said:


> I went and got one of these and a 6"-4" reducer duct put a few filters in it and duct tape them in the middle then tape the two together and viola. you have a can filter and fan combo for about 42 dollars sweet I know they are about 150 at a hydro shop. also if you glue the scotch towel together I am a fan of loctite stick n seal they look like I should manufacture them and sell them and you don't have to have needle and thread skill. I love you pan but I am a lazy man.


can u get the stick n seal at walmart?

also if ya got a pic of the filter in action that would be good

thanks


----------



## MotorCity (Jul 11, 2009)

You can also grab two 6" strainers in the kitchen section and they will stack together with about 1/4" of space between them. The dome shape helps to fill and dump them as well (small hole cut in center). You can wrap it i panty hose as well to keep most of the dust in. Works great if you are using standard 4 or 6 inch HVAC vent systems.


----------



## gantsa666 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the idea of how small does the particles of the carbon have to be?

If you break it like dust works better than 3 mm particles? 

I bought from fish store a galon of carbon but the particles where too BIG (like >6mm) so the odor was passing between the carbon particles and was going out the system unfiltered..

Should i break the pieces half or beat them untill becoome dust? 

Thanks in regardkiss-ass


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 16, 2009)

Will be using for later reference.


----------



## mowux (Jul 17, 2009)

If i was to hang my bud up on a string inside a box and i put like 2 of these inside the box will it eliminate the smell completely? cause i got a room mate that i dont what knowing where my bud is cause i cant trust him lol


----------



## revekozu (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the basic concept, but I have a couple ideas for using the bags that may help with airflow. Either making an intake box or using a larger pre-made vent that can connect to flexible ducting. If you have an intake box then the bags could lie flat on top an opening sized smaller then the bags. The bigger the box, the more bags could be layed across the opening (supported with some sort of grid or screen.) cut a hole in the side to pull air through duct to fan and out exhaust. This would really help with resistance. spreading the intake over a larger area. But, then again, maybe it would pass through the thinner layer (as opposed to "stuffing in the duct" idea) too fast and reduce effectiveness? Just thinking out loud sorta... Hope that makes sense. I know pictures are best, but they only exist in my head at the moment. If I get around to trying I'll post pics.


----------



## pianist101 (Jul 23, 2009)

great idea man, thanks. do they only work if they're being used with a grow box? or can it be used for weed growing out in the open?


----------



## revekozu (Jul 24, 2009)

mowux said:


> If i was to hang my bud up on a string inside a box and i put like 2 of these inside the box will it eliminate the smell completely? cause i got a room mate that i dont what knowing where my bud is cause i cant trust him lol


Stinky air has to move through the carbon for it to work. Though there may be some small effect just with the stagnant air's contact of the outside surfaces, I wouldn't expect a big difference in smell just from tossing the bags in a box.


----------



## NYstrangler (Jul 24, 2009)

This gives everyone a base to evolve to there own set ups. AWESOME IDEAS!


----------



## Foolieo (Aug 2, 2009)

i was only able to find the (Scott Scrub Cloths) http://www.amazon.com/Scott-11-14-5-Scrub-Cloths/dp/B002CRZYZU

Will this work? i am able to blow threw it. so im thinking it will. and im un sure of how much carbon to put into the bag. im about to start maken it right now so faster responds the better  thank you guys. + rep to who ever responds. its going to be going onto 6inch exhaust fan... im starten to fear its to thick. anyone? maybe if i poked abunch of holes all over after its all put together?


----------



## Foolieo (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you guys for the urgent responses. lol. I dont think it will work. i just made it all up and put it infront of my fan and bam it doesnt suck threw zzzz


----------



## Astaldoath (Aug 3, 2009)

panhead said:


> Thats a good question on te computer fans,im not a big fan of using comp fans though,their build quality is questionable for our purposes & in no cases are they meant to be ran in conjunction with any type filter or anything that would restrict air flow.
> 
> Another thing ive noticed about computer fans,this came to me when i was messing with a regular window fan in my bedroom,my wqife bought me a new fan for the room,i put it in the window & couldnt feel shit & it was on high too,i got to looking at the slim line design & the twist to the fan blades was minimul in order to keep the slim profile,this resulted in very little air being moved more than a few feet past the fan,my old fan had a very deep twist to the blade & could be felt from all the way across our bedroom which is 14ft.
> 
> ...



Hey how loud are these. I plan on getting 1 or 2 to exhaust my room.


----------



## Foolieo (Aug 3, 2009)

Astaldoath said:


> Hey how loud are these. I plan on getting 1 or 2 to exhaust my room.


there not to loud i have one running right behind me. its quiter then my window ac units fan. got alittle hum to it.


Here goes attempt 2 at maken one of these filters. i wasnt able to find the same scotch brite that was used in the first post. but i did find the scotch brite kitchen & general purpose wipes. they have alittle amonia smell to the but i dont think it will matter just help on killing the oder.
And i most definitly think this wont be to air restrictive i can see right threw it np and blow threw it np. so here goes attempt to..

wall im sowing this thing up could someone please let me know how much and how small of carbon chunks i should be usen? The carbon i have now is 1/8 in diameter so maybe it came small enough. but how much should i be usen in a single pouch for a 6inch duct fan?. i dont want to put to much to the point where its restrictive but i dont want to put to little to the point where its leaking smell out. so i kinda gotta get this all squared away before i make that final stich. i can always reopen it but then its not as strong.


----------



## Foolieo (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread is dead. does Panhead not hang out in RIU anymore?
i guess ima just ahead and put the full 9 oz of carbon into the pouch.
im really at a loss how to keep the carbon from just falling to the bottom of the bag. i apply clamp and made the bag and filled it with the entire 9oz thing are carbon. i throw it on my fan and bam the carbon just piles up on the bottom of the bag. and the entire top is just the bag free for air to go threw un cleaned


----------



## mjr99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just made one of these using ducting material, the scotch brite cloths and a bunch of duct tape. I stuck mine at the end of my flexible ducting because i already have a big carbon scrubber on the front. 

Anyways, is anyone else concerned that these could be a possible fire hazard? Considering that youre restricting hot air while using cloth material and carbon. Activated Carbon is not insanly flammable, but it will catch.


Who's been using these for a long period of time?


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Im gonna make these for my home AC I was planning on something like it but yours is alot cheaper, thanks man.

Rep is n da mail!


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 11, 2009)

nice post will try


----------



## Sharpies (Aug 23, 2009)

Are these filters still breathable?

I mean, can I have air flow through without a fan pushing it? For instance, have a grow box, sealed except for large squares covered with these filters. Would the plant suffocate? If I had a fan inside the box, to circulate air, would that help?

My issue is with the size of running an external exhaust.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Feild of dreams said:


> Dude this is nice and all,but if wanna do a ghetto lil' carbon filter like this (witch i have).Lets make it even easier.Go to the pet store and buy the actual fish filter "cartages".It already come sewn in the bag.All u have to do is shove in ur exhuast vent.
> 
> These filters are made to silde in the actual motor/box part of the fish filter system.These is how it stays contained in the tank.U dont just pore carbon in ur fish tank LOL.
> 
> Anyways here is an example of the already previously swen carbon bag (for $4)


yeah you get 1 small one for $4
not so good a idea, making them you can put alot more carbon in em and for much less cost. here they are at walmart
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635405


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 24, 2009)

check this out, I made this with the filter mentioned here and I got EXCELLENT RESULTS, hands down.

Formerly my DTY hydro setup but since the one plant left went to a 5gal bucket there were already holes cut so all I had to do was add a fan and make some filters.

10 Gal Tub $3.50 Walmart
Fan $7 Walmart (got it on sale end of last summer)
Handi wipes $1.47 for a couple, this used 2 or 3
Active Carbon $6.47 walmart (used about 2/3 of it)

Pretty damn cheap and it has defeated the smell in my room 100%.

It doesnt blow much air out or suck it in, but it does work all on it's own, Im very much impressed.

Under $20 I bet I saved $140 there atleast.
God I love good RIU and good ol Walmart.


----------



## Sharpies (Aug 24, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> check this out, I made this with the filter mentioned here and I got EXCELLENT RESULTS, hands down.
> 
> Formerly my DTY hydro setup but since the one plant left went to a 5gal bucket there were already holes cut so all I had to do was add a fan and make some filters.
> 
> ...



This is PERFECT for what I'm doing (I'm already using a bucket just like that!).

Is that fan blowing in, then air escapes through the filters?

Edit.....wait wait wait wait....you mean, you DON'T have to have the plant IN it? I can just make a bucket that is esentially an air filter, had have it running in the room I have my grow bucket? That would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sharpies said:


> This is PERFECT for what I'm doing (I'm already using a bucket just like that!).
> 
> Is that fan blowing in, then air escapes through the filters?
> 
> Edit.....wait wait wait wait....you mean, you DON'T have to have the plant IN it? I can just make a bucket that is esentially an air filter, had have it running in the room I have my grow bucket? That would be fucking awesome!


the fan is blowing out, sucks though the carbon filters and blows out of the box, cept it more like blows it from the sides of the fan, really odd, Im gonna make a baffle and try and up the efficiency of it. But yeah it works like a wet dream, should be stinky but it's just wet LOL. Im not gonna need a inline filter period, ill build a bigger one of these outta a 22gal tub i have no other use for, Im gonna get new fans for it so ill post it prob next week.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you working on reinventing the wheel too? jk  Great stuff panhead +rep


----------



## gantsa666 (Sep 3, 2009)

ATTENTION TO EVERYBODY ! ! !

CARBON FILTERS WORK ONLY UNDER HIGH PRESSURE OF AIR. 

This meens that if you put a low power fan 
(like a PC fan) YOU DO NONTHING!

Also if the whole system is not well insulated (airproof from the entrance of the filter to the end of the fan) YOU DO NOTHING.

I used a comersial filter with a PC fan for my last crop and all the smell was going outside completely unfiltered!
I noticed that after 3 months...


----------



## Jman420WA (Sep 7, 2009)

nice dude good idea do you place it behind a fan?


----------



## SXPRT (Sep 11, 2009)

I know I am brand new, but you can also get media bags from aquarium places. $2-$9 and many sizes up to 12x15.
Cinches, ties at the top, carbon - DONE.
Prolly $15 total for two.








Lastly there is carbon that is "tube?" shaped.






It's the top right. You have to go to the store and look at it, then order online. Little more money, but each grain of carbon has more surface area, meaning you can use less, or be that much more efficient.
Cheers.
Nick


----------



## rippin8005srh (Sep 11, 2009)

(sorry if there was talk about this in previous post on this topic. Too stoned to read all of it haha.Now i have a question on a DIY carbon filter, i wrote down the directions one stony night and i didnt right down where to put the active carbon. I have a 4" wire mesh tube inside a 6" wire mesh tube. Nylon around the 4" tube. Ill have a 6 x 4 reducer connecting to the wire mesh. to close it all off on one end and the other end i just have a round metal cap found next to the reducers.


----------



## rippin8005srh (Sep 12, 2009)

can anyone help?


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 12, 2009)

sweet im going to make some of these!! Sweet idea buddy!!


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## westchef (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone else tried it this way?


uproot said:


> I doubt im going to read 14 pages in this thread im only on page 4 but how about just packing the carbon in a womans nylon. It will allow you to pack it tight inside the duct or tubing so that the carbon doesn't "settle" it will sit in circular form as air blows through it?


----------



## indicaza (Sep 30, 2009)

haha kick ass

thanks man


----------



## westchef (Oct 1, 2009)

Nobody ever mentioned that>>

We all hear that they work though!

Any Plant per, this D.Y.F experienced members out there? 



panhead said:


> Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.
> 
> Materials needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSHOE (Oct 20, 2009)

orale. ..


----------



## vtguitar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

i've never used scotch brite products before. Can anyone tell me exactly what the best product of theirs to use would be? they have all kinds of cloths and pads for different purposes, but it's hard to tell from the picture you posted which kind to buy. Awesome idea though, needless to say I'm going to be putting a couple of these together! Thanks a lot!


----------



## magicianhumphrey (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzkZgQkrT40 - Interesting filter with pantiehoes mod!


----------



## panhead (Nov 15, 2009)

westchef said:


> Nobody ever mentioned that>>
> 
> We all hear that they work though!
> 
> Any Plant per, this D.Y.F experienced members out there?


I dont answer these thread much any more due to members who like to argue or demand you show them how to make your idea that works well for you work equally well in their room,keep in mind that every grow op is different for many reasons & all ideas & methods will give different results in various rooms.

With that being said i no longer use these filters due to changing room conditions, filtration needs & no time to mess with diy projects,when i was stil using them i was filtering grows of over 50 plants very effectively without any noticable odor escaping & they worked just as well as hydro shop filters,to date top 44 is the strongest strain i grow & they worked very well in large grow op's.


----------



## NewStressTraining (Dec 17, 2009)

good idea homie!


----------



## Mr Tambourine Man (Dec 22, 2009)

Can I just tape a small "pillow" over the exhaust fan of a PC grow box and will that work well? Thanks guys, and thanks to the OP for this awesome idea!


----------



## megs (Jan 19, 2010)

I sewed a zipper into one side so I could easily replace the active carbon very easily. I love it!


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 21, 2010)

went to walmart just now, couldnt find these scoth brite pads. can any1 give me a product link or somthing. when i went to ask for help to find it i was at a loss to tell them exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 23, 2010)

You don't need to get scotch brite pads. You can just get dish rags that are basically like that. I have some, they're green and yellow. Work just the same. 
And about the pillow, cotton won't absorb the smell, but if you filled it with carbon then yeah it would work.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 24, 2010)

appreciate the comeback conner. ya i have been sittin on a can of activated carbon for a week or so but been to 2 walmarts and a couple grocery stores and when i look for the scotch brite pads the isles are empty. they have a dish towell from clorox thats simular to what i see in the pic, but i opened a pack up to see how tough they were, they wasnt. i tried making a filter using pencil cans and panty hose last night and i didnt like it. no airflow gonna tear it apart and do a redo. i made a drybox like panhead/al b fuct, so its on like donkey kong,. just need a filter for that process roun here is all.

3 bets for all you bettors, imma do a 100 2 team tease jets plus 8 1/2 plus 6 more for jets +14 1/2 and saints -3 1/2 + plus 6 for saints+2 1/2.
60 for 140 parlay saints -3 1/2 and under 41 in jets colts. 
50 action reverse for 200 jets + 8 1/2and jets colts under 41


----------



## snew (Jan 24, 2010)

So I went to Walmart to get the stuff for this filter and found a a bag that worked well.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/295076-carbon-filter-easiest-i-ever.html

It completely fills the exhaust with about 6" of carbon. Nothing, no help I still smell it in my house. Is there any suggestion why this isn't working? Everybody raves about these DIY carbon filters and I see no difference. Help Please!!


----------



## joanathegarner (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey dude thanks a lot I'm on a low budget stealth grow so this helps a lot

one question: about how long will these last without giving out smells? I got 2
white russian lowryders in a pc case with a 4" exhaust fan
again thanks


----------



## purp smoker (Feb 20, 2010)

How long does this last?

And what other materials could we use instead of scotch brite?


----------



## tokensticky (Feb 20, 2010)

Rep.. youve helped me..


----------



## Urgrowingwhere (Mar 2, 2010)

rep...just cause this saved me from buying a 80 one thanks


----------



## purplebibble (Mar 2, 2010)

man this design and site are GREAT!
keep the great info coming!


----------



## le' rukkus (Mar 2, 2010)

ive seen directions like these to build carbon filters alot, BUT my problem is buying the carbon! petco, petsmart, walmart, tropical fish stores etc.. all sell Activated carbon for at least $10bucks, i know this isnt much but when you need multiple packs it adds up, so my questions are..

1. where did you get your carbon from?
2. about how many grams or pounds of carbon do you need in a smaller grow op? (say 4x4x7) or if you have a diff size leme know the ratio pls


----------



## CBRider09 (Mar 13, 2010)

can you just attach it too a fan? ... cause im cheap and the only thing im using for exhaust is like 4 fans


----------



## roundplanet (Mar 13, 2010)

That is the best, these hydro stores are ripping us worse than rippers, keep it up. Bought two t8 6 bulb fixtures from home depot for half the price if one t5 6 bulber. Actually increased my outdoor starts, had mow money to spend on the other great rippers of our time the seed monsters. Some times with the results I wonder if they don't work for leo....


----------



## Dai Dai (Mar 14, 2010)

Killer Write up.


----------



## SimplySmoked (Apr 12, 2010)

Gold * for the good idea. We need more people with creative minds, like you, on this forum.


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 12, 2010)

Great job genius man


----------



## Learninglots420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a heads up, i found this filter near impossible to mount on ducting that is horizontal to the ground because all the carbon would shift to the bottom. After installing a bend and facing the opening verticle it was easily rubber banded to the ducting since gravity allowed the carbon to spread out rather than lump on the bottom.


----------



## allen bud (Jul 10, 2010)

WWgrower said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I folded it in half because in your instructions you said fill case half way up with carbon, which I did. If I try to lay or put case up against the vent the carbon falls down to bottom of case and half doesn't filter. I have my vent coming through the floor going 6 feet up in corner of room and 3/4 way up my wall I make a 90 degree angle to pick up heat and smell in grow. Obviously I don't have a grasp on how to mount this to vent. I use a 4" diameter hose. So you put this over the opening and excess of the case is anchored by a dryer hose clamp? Is this how it is supposed to be done. Sorry about being such a pain in the ass! I really want this to work.Thanks


..you could sew lines across to make it look like 4 squares and that will halp hold it from falling ,or add even more stiching ..but this is a great idea and going to make 1 today!


----------



## wildponey (Jul 10, 2010)

I read your thread and its a great idea!.........I will have to try.


----------



## allen bud (Jul 11, 2010)

walmart...and they had scottch bright also


----------



## WickedPagan (Jul 14, 2010)

Hell yeah, Meijer right on. I love how they have their lights, air filters, timers, and mason jars all in the same area.


----------



## moneyface (Jul 28, 2010)

WickedPagan said:


> Hell yeah, Meijer right on. I love how they have their lights, air filters, timers, and mason jars all in the same area.


Do they, thats classic!!

This idea looks absolutely awesome. I don't even have an exhaust fan yet but I know I'm gonna need one when my babies start buddin'

Thanks for the info


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 18, 2010)

panhead said:


> No the carbon stays dry at all times as with all carbon filters used to remove odor.
> 
> How you attach them depends on what your venting,i simple place these over my inline exhaust fans,then take a large hose clamp like the kind for radiator hoses in a car & tighten the clamp,that will hold it in place,works like a charm.


I'm thinking I'd make a snake or tube version for door frames and window sills and other possible escapes for air. It would be useful if venting any sort of gaseous substances out of a tube through a window when making special things that require substances that evaporate through tubes. It would seal around the windows in their "cracked open" configuration as well as filter that tube! Could make a jacket of this for the herb-drying tote, both inside and out. I want total deniability at the later stages of the game, when I'm getting my deposit back or wanting to kick back for a time if things feel "hot". Could modify a bong with this teknology, and even wear it as a smoking jacket!!! Oh, and what about sealing the insides of stash boxes and such? After all, if the stash is big enough, it could be a fine time to put away the other teks and look like normal apartment renters do, just dipping into my well-filled, charcoal sealed stashes. Yeah!!! The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## JD21095 (Oct 12, 2010)

Could i just tape this over a 12cm pc fan used as an exhaust?


----------



## Tiger Woods (Oct 14, 2010)

Jd21095-no


----------



## JD21095 (Oct 15, 2010)

tiger woods - why not?


----------



## Mataviejas (Dec 1, 2010)

sakiboo12 said:


> how do you post a thread


Danm, I Laughed hard.


----------



## varscience21 (Dec 21, 2010)

GerryWanna said:


> What a bunch of loser's
> Just like this Website.


 Just because everyone says you're a jerk because you talk like a jerk does not make them losers it makes you look immature for calling them losers.


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is deadly smart. My last carbon filter I purchased was nearly 1000 bucks with the 600 cfm fan attatched and the carbon "mounted"

I am definitely going this way next time. I might mod the idea a bit, but this will definitely be the "corner stone" I build around. Good job.


----------



## Gprime (Dec 24, 2010)

Great Idea. If i was using a 600cfm inline you think they would hold up? im kinda scared it might get sucked through hahah


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 24, 2010)

Do these really work? cause I have had nothing but bad exp. with carbon filters. And have had friends with top notch carbon filters and still fucking rank. I understand that you should pull a certain amount of air through filters for them too work correctly. I now use no filters. But wanted to ask where too put an inline fan for combo with a carbon filter?. I have seen many methods but all have stunk up houses.

Damn a 1000 bucks for filter and 600cfm fan!


----------



## PoleVaulter2012 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is awesome!this is to you for thinking of a genius way to make a cheap carbon filter . I sewed a zipper on mine so that i wont have to resew when replacing though, works great!


----------



## c4r3b34r (Jan 16, 2011)

nice! im going to use this on my first grow, since i live in an apartment gotta be stealthy


----------



## Zi IZZY iZ (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a pretty good idea but will Scotch Brite Counter Cloths work as good? Beacause i cnt find the towels any where


----------



## lee harvey (Mar 6, 2011)

hey man awesome idea broo.. just one quick question if you dont mind man... i would just like to ask if placing the filters behind exhaust fans would be a possible invitation for heat?? i made a light trap and even that made temps rise..i cant picture temps staying the same with a filter blocking it? maybe im wrong?


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Apr 10, 2011)

great thread, thx for the info broseph


----------



## Johan (May 18, 2011)

hey man i understand how to make the carbon filter, im just stumped on what to do with the finished carbon filter?

do i need to put it into a tube?

how do i attach my fan to it?

sorry im dumb :/


----------



## TJefferson (May 23, 2011)

What sized rooms are you guys using with these? Also, what types of inline fans? Looks like you're all pushing through this filter too, eh? I'm looking at a 4x4 room with a 450 cfm fan (venting a 600 hps w/ cool tube) and not sure this would be enough for me.


----------



## SFBonvivant (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a great, cheap solution to the odor issue. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 2, 2011)

i know im late as hell on this thread but im glad its still here. this is the reason i love RIU. i will def be making this as soon as my smell gets out of control. im only in week 3 of veg and i can already smell my 2 plants when close enough to water and check the soil, im sure its gonna be a prob durring flower. props to you man +rep and more to you. thanx again.


----------



## quixand (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone been able to find the "Scotch Brite cloth towels" I can't. Walmart doesn't have them. Google can't seem to locate them either.


----------



## quixand (Jul 7, 2011)

Panhead, clear your PM box bro! LOL


----------



## dragongrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody know if this idea can be adapted for use with a pc stealth box using the normal power supply type/size fans? Sorry for the stupid question, but this is my first real attempt to grow indoor...must be super stealth...


----------



## chemi (Jul 9, 2011)

dragongrower said:


> Anybody know if this idea can be adapted for use with a pc stealth box using the normal power supply type/size fans? Sorry for the stupid question, but this is my first real attempt to grow indoor...must be super stealth...


Indeed yes it can. If you're looking for something simpler, you could find Activated Carbon Sponges/Pads which would have the same affect!


----------



## dragongrower (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Chemi...Your talking about the aquarium type pads, right? Should those be mounted on the inside of the box so the fan pulls air through the pad or mounted on the outside so the fan pushes the air through it? I've heard that there may be issues with the pc fan having enough power to pull/push through carbon filters...is that something that I should worry about with the carbon pads?


----------



## panhead (Jul 11, 2011)

dragongrower said:


> Thanks Chemi...Your talking about the aquarium type pads, right? Should those be mounted on the inside of the box so the fan pulls air through the pad or mounted on the outside so the fan pushes the air through it? I've heard that there may be issues with the pc fan having enough power to pull/push through carbon filters...is that something that I should worry about with the carbon pads?


The location of the filter is up to you,if you mount the filter on the outside of the case there is a chance where stale air could be pushed around the sides of the filter & let smell escape,the same issue applies with mounting inside the case,if there are any areas around the sides of the filter where stale air can be sucked through it will once again smell up the joint.

The main thing to remember when using any type filter is this, pressurized air weather being pushed or pulled will ALLWAYS TAKE THE PATH OF LEAST RESISTANCE,no matter where the filter is mounted or what method is used to attach the filter the resistance principal dictates how to best use the filter.

As for the filter being too thick for the pc fan your going to need to do some experimenting to see,ya gotta remember as far as fans go you are using the smallest & weakest fan out of all fan types,it is what it is & you have a tiny little fan, any material you put inline with that small of fan is going to slow air flow,how much it slows the fan depends soley on the material used.

If it were me i'd use the guy's idea of fish tank filters,i'd go to meijers & buy every type & thickness filter they have,test them all,use the model that works best & return the rest.


----------



## panhead (Jul 18, 2011)

shagdue said:


> Thanks Pandude!
> 
> As a newbie cabinet grower I am impressed!
> 
> Thanks again!


Your welcome & im glad to have been of help to you.


----------



## reverof (Jul 20, 2011)

Panhead...
Just want to say your bud dryer & Carbon filters are an awesome donation to the community. I like tha tyou test all your items out and do blind tests on your family with them. You are a true inspiration!


----------



## cues (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thinking this may be a good thing to use on the inlet to extend the life of expensive filters?


----------



## reverof (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thinking the point is to replace the expensive filters, but yes you should make this with light amount of carbon to not affect airflow and save your more expensive filter.


----------



## Adz. (Aug 4, 2011)

GerryWanna said:


> Not trying to Dis your design. Just trying to improve by stating Vapour based charcoal works and Charcoal for water does Not.


Activated carbon is used in gas purification, gold purification, metal extraction, water purification, medicine, sewage treatment, air filters in gas masks and respirators, filters in compressed air and many other applications.


----------



## kipdrordy21 (Aug 4, 2011)

How long do these filters last for you and what size exhaust fan are you using? Sorry if you already answered this I just didn't feel like sifting through 30 pages lol.


----------



## Gepter (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop buyin your shit at wally world . killin the world


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 22, 2011)

pretty slick, if you built a box to house the carbon filters it would be even better. a box just big enough to hold a few finished filters. then just use a blower adapter for the inlet and outlet of your carbon filter box. you could even put a hinge and latch on the box for easy opening. only thing is you might want to use some weather strip to make sure it seals nice and tight.

just a couple of these and a box and you are golden...


----------



## panhead (Aug 22, 2011)

Gepter said:


> Stop buyin your shit at wally world . killin the world


Welcome to rollitup,your post will help countless growers.

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## MrBosco (Aug 22, 2011)

Truely excellent thread. I'm brand new to this site and I have to say this thread alone made it worth registering. Respect.


----------



## panhead (Aug 23, 2011)

MrBosco said:


> Truely excellent thread. I'm brand new to this site and I have to say this thread alone made it worth registering. Respect.


Hey man thats pretty cool to hear,thank you.

Bosco huh,is that like the drink bosco ?

I havent thought about bosco in decades,i thought it was a relic & stopped being sold.


----------



## FARM ANIMAL (Aug 23, 2011)

How thick can you make it? I have a ceiling fan mounted outside my cab on the top and going to have a tray of carbon on the inside.


----------



## panhead (Aug 23, 2011)

You can make it thick as your fans ability to push/pull air through it.

For what its worth a exposed tray of carbon is going to do very little or nothing at all about smell,chances are nothing at all.


----------



## FARM ANIMAL (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the idea from the DIY here using a panasonic ceiling fan. Why don't you think it would work?


----------



## panhead (Aug 23, 2011)

I know it wont work for 2 reaoson,one reason is my hands on experience with the smell from plants in full bud.

The other & main reason im sure it wont work is the method is unsound to start with,blowing air over something will not capture smell,the odor filled air will roll right over the medium.

First off you have to understand odors,what odors are & why we smell them,all odors are made up of matter,particles if you will,to stop the odor using filtration you must capture the particle causing the odor,this means FORCING the particle filled air through something that will absorb .

Blowing air over some type of medium does nothing to capture particles causing odors,many people have tried putting different filters on the front of a box fan & blowing room air through the filter & it never works & never will for one reason,air is like water in the fact that it will ALLWAYS take the path of the least resistance,no exceltions,air will simply blow around the filter or in cases like yours it will blow oved the filter medium.

Filter sysyems that are not sucking air THROUGH the filter will never work.


----------



## FARM ANIMAL (Aug 23, 2011)

thnx for the info panhead. I am going to have air pulling through carbon. pretty much a tray filled with carbon and a exhaust fan over it sucking air through the carbon tray and out of my cab. idk if u can picture it now what i mean.


----------



## reverof (Aug 23, 2011)

For carbon to truly work, you need air flowing through it... having air pushed across the surface will help some but a small percentage. You want the air being forced through a carbon filter.
My DIY Inline fan is perfect way push air or pull air through panheads $3 carbon filter... I recommend everyone to use panheads carbon filter especially now with my diy fan.


----------



## FARM ANIMAL (Aug 23, 2011)

hey reverof. can u post pics of your diy inline fan?


----------



## reverof (Aug 23, 2011)

I will tonight, gotta use the mrs's phone to take pics as mine went swimming LOL

(sorry for the unintended hijack panhead)

But I do push this diy carbon filter


----------



## FARM ANIMAL (Aug 23, 2011)

aww man that sucks.


----------



## reverof (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright I uploaded the pics of the final setup in place... and fixed link in my sig so just follow it, dont wanna post em here


----------



## Micheal Myers (Aug 24, 2011)

Your local pet shop has whats called a filter bag made for the very carbon you're using, cost me $1. It's a draw string, and used in large aquarium filters. Water flows freely through it, and so will air. Awesome thread...


----------



## reverof (Aug 24, 2011)

Normally you can find those bags in MANY sizes also... thats a good point Michael. Wont have to sew anything, they have draw strings on them (well most, some are just open at top).

I have seen these bags sell for as little as $1 and upto $10 but $10 are BIG bags, like 12x24


----------



## Micheal Myers (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine is 4X12, and is sealed inside of ductwork, air has to flow through the carbon to work, so seal with aluminum tape, every crack sealed helps. I placed a carbon prefilter behind it, and fit it all in by shaving the fins that direct the air, and putting them back in. $20, and it works.


----------



## reverof (Aug 24, 2011)

Using a vent is a great idea.... I am about to do another diy filter to filter air into my attic, i think I will use the vent idea for in the attic side to place a carbon filter in to freshen the air going in there and outside.

Thanks!


----------



## yesum (Aug 25, 2011)

I did this with a filter bag and charcoal in front of fan or pulling thru the bag, and putting the bag in the exhaust vent. I had to stuff 2 bags in the exhaust to fill it. In both cases I had limited air flow and not good odor control.

I used around 4 oz. of charcoal per bag as I remember. The bags were around 1.5 inches thick at the thickest point. I gave up and got a regular filter, which I can refill after I drill out the rivets.


----------



## Sharkey (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a small 3x3 tent with just 2 plants, ill be exhausting out a second story window. Do you think this will be enough so people outside wont smell it? I'd love to save the 80$ on a carbonfilter + there way to big for my small grow


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 1, 2011)

panhead said:


> Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.
> 
> Materials needed.
> 
> ...


 
Dude....I cannot begin to thank you enough....My neighbors thank you and my wallet thanks you!!


----------



## grave420 (Oct 15, 2011)

great idea
+rep for you man, i will try it 
peace


----------



## kiwikool (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it ok to use nylex mesh instead of aluminium?


----------



## infinitalus (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a fantastic idea! I really dont have the $80-100 to spend on a premade can filter and it would be a downright pain in the ass to hang up in a grow thats already running.

Im headed to the store tomorrow get the materials needed and tape a filter down to both sides of my exhaust fan to make sure it gets scrubbed twice. Ill double check all of my seals for the venting flaps to make sure no smell can get out.

Excellent guide! +Rep to OP


----------



## infinitalus (Apr 26, 2012)

Following up with the results from my application from this method

Its a double edged sword, unless youre prepared with the right equipment. I use 2x 240CFM 6" intake and exhaust for my 4x8x6.5 hut, 208cuft. Without either a larger / higher capacity exhaust or a fan speed controller, you are going to have very high positive pressure which puts both the fans and the plants under strain. Not all fans work with fan speed controllers. I was glad I had amazon prime and overnighted a fan speed controller by hydrofarm. Lucky for me, my inline fans didnt have a power relay and its hard wired in to a grounded plug. Now that Im running my intake at ~60-70%, pressure seems stable.

Material cost from meijer was actually about $29 and they didnt have scotch brite cloths like that. Ive seen these types of cloths before used on food service equipment, they are actually more effective than actual linen and hand towels for light-medium cleaning purposes. I went to walmart and they had clorox handiwipes which are the same thing, different brand and color for an additional $3. It wasnt so bad to do, Ive done some stitching before. If you get thinner thread like I did, make sure you knot the ends really well or it will be pulling out of your eye quite a bit.

Reccomend securing finished filter on the outside of the duct rather than inside for better airflow and suction and less chance for catastrophic damage. The idea of a bag of black pellets going through my fan does not sound very appealing. It could potentiall break the fan, make a huge mess, and even start a fire. There has been SOME smell still in the air, I think it is residual from the length of time that its been unfiltered. 

Total Cost: $32 for materials + $25 for duct controller = $57
Total Time from creation to installation: 2.5 hours. I wasnt medicated at all until after installation 

Bottom line: If you have the time, necessary equipment, and the basic sewing skills to rig this filter up, go for it. These WILL work in a tight money pinch. The carbon filters with rated CFM speeds are a lot friendlier to use, and not all that much more expensive. They look a lot better, and are a lot safer to use too. Your best bet is to plan the cost of a filter thats pre-built into your budget if you are going to stealth grow.


----------



## 420wankafactory (May 28, 2012)

how much odor will it get rid of and will it work like the 100 ones


----------



## readysetgro (Jun 12, 2012)

So i was gonna try this, i have pc fans in my grow box tho. And although there are circular holes cut out around the fans where i could put sum ducting, im putting the box flush against the wall & dont want to. So i was wondering if these filters would be effective if I just duck taped them over the holes (without adding ducts)


----------



## Bigkushjoe (Jun 14, 2012)

Panhead this idea rocks! thanks from a fellow michigander


----------



## AP2K (Jul 10, 2012)

Form and function, and cheap to make. Excellent work.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 10, 2012)

very nice gonna have to give it a try...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

I was going to use one of these 6" engine intake air filters, only $25 shipped on ebay, put a nylon inside, fill it with carbon, tie the end of the nylon and attach it to the inline fan, I would think you would get more life and be able to remove more odor out of this method and the only thing you would have to replace is the carbon, do you think the OP's idea would work better?


----------



## birdmananyweather (Aug 28, 2012)

genius!!!! why didnt i think of that, i have like 3 full cold air intakes just lyin around!! nice find


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I was going to use one of these 6" engine intake air filters, only $25 shipped on ebay, put a nylon inside, fill it with carbon, tie the end of the nylon and attach it to the inline fan, I would think you would get more life and be able to remove more odor out of this method and the only thing you would have to replace is the carbon, do you think the OP's idea would work better?


I think that dog would hunt. The problem (you can overcome) is how much to be effective without damping air flow too much? In this case the slower fans might work best rather than have backwash and turbulence. That is true with any fan (or turbo or supercharger) application. Make your connections secure after you fill with carbon. You know loose packed will settle from the RPM at some point so lightly packing is going to be needed or lose the effect by creating an open headspace eventually. Then fire it up and do the smoke test. If it can't evacuate smoke without backflow you need to think possibly a slower fan or a retail carbon filter. Good luck and +rep for being a reasonable thinker whether it ends up working or not.

I'd use fine metal screen instead of a nylon bag. At Lowes but make sure it isn't that vinyl shit they sell. The metal will allow more stuffing and packing before it begins to deform your paper.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm wondering how many of these diy filters are gonna backfire and entirely fuck up someones grow , it wouldn't be the first time I've heard the story of the diy filter that busted a seam and distributed all the carbon on someones buds.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

birdmananyweather said:


> genius!!!! why didnt i think of that, i have like 3 full cold air intakes just lyin around!! nice find


Yea I actually have a one of these (pic below) but it only has a 4" opening and since I will be using 6" inline fans putting on reducers will really cut into the CFM's. If you do get one make sure the opening is the same size as your inline fan as any time you use reducers it cuts down the CFM's and makes the fan work harder, I imagine that would reduce the life span of the fan also.


----------



## pro5imian (Aug 29, 2012)

awesome idea man, def gonna try this out!!!!!

+rep!!!!


----------



## only71 (Dec 29, 2012)

Runagi said:


> Wow that's awesome! I was thinking about making carbon filters, but I got a question, what do ya do with em now  Forgive the newbie question, but the carbon has to be wet to be activated right? Err so how do you use them, put them behind a fan or something? Or keep them wet???


i think the humity will do the trick as it is pulled thru it will absorb it and do its job will check with my father as he works for a carbon mfg (best part is huge gallon jugs of free carbon!!) like teh under hood carbon filter on your stove vent hood that no one ever changes


----------



## only71 (Dec 29, 2012)

dbkick said:


> I'm wondering how many of these diy filters are gonna backfire and entirely fuck up someones grow , it wouldn't be the first time I've heard the story of the diy filter that busted a seam and distributed all the carbon on someones buds.



you could just pick up teh pellets theyare teh larger then several pot seeds almost 1cm if you cant see a 1 cm object put donw teh pipe your too stoned watch a movie or stare at a plant

lol 

never use powered carbon


----------



## stonerville420 (Feb 21, 2013)

What are the chances of running these filters on PC Fans? Enough draw, or will I end up getting like super low CFM?


----------



## jman1062000 (Mar 18, 2013)

+ rep for u! thats a great idea about scotch bright cloth!


----------



## Hupomone (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice idea man.

I noticed there was a debate earlier and discussion about some special type of charcoal you need. Almost any research you can do online about just regular activated carbon/charcoal will show you that they it has tons of tiny air pockets or pores inside that traps the odors in the air, or the bad stuff in water as well, as it passes through. So regular activated carbon works all the same for both air and liquid. They are both required to pass through the carbon. No need for a special type of carbon to trap odors when carbon is carbon.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 17, 2013)

20" box fan. get a carbon air filter 20x20x1 or get some replacement carbon prefilter... tape to both sides of the box fan. you can find everything at walmart but the carbon prefilters are much cheaper on amazon.


----------



## Fondle v Corpse (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay okay.. quick question. Time is of thee essence. I have 1 stank ass girl bout a foot tall and gonna be flowering in a day or two. She's in the closet and the only ventilation I have is when I open the door lol... can I put a small fan in the closet and sew a big one of these to cover the whole fan ? Since its in closed it'll be forcing the dirty air through constantly.. maybe ???


----------



## ruffrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Fondle v Corpse said:


> Okay okay.. quick question. Time is of thee essence. I have 1 stank ass girl bout a foot tall and gonna be flowering in a day or two. She's in the closet and the only ventilation I have is when I open the door lol... can I put a small fan in the closet and sew a big one of these to cover the whole fan ? Since its in closed it'll be forcing the dirty air through constantly.. maybe ???


wouldnt even bother with the hassle of making one for 1 plant. Just pick up some ona gel or even those dollar store knock offs. 

ONA gel or the knock offs work pretty good used 2 of em at a time before i got my filter to cover the smell of 6 Purp Kush. 

Usually get about a month or two use out of them


----------



## Fondle v Corpse (Oct 11, 2013)

Sry don't know much about that.. but this is effen DANK.. what do you do with gel ? can I just spread it on the walls? Nah in all seriousness how can I use it with my setup . I wish I could just cut the effin door n cover the hole with afilter and keep a fan inside. But sadly it would mean my death


----------



## ruffrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Fondle v Corpse said:


> Sry don't know much about that.. but this is effen DANK.. *what do you do with gel ? can I just spread it on the walls? Nah in all seriousness how can I use it with my setup .* I wish I could just cut the effin door n cover the hole with afilter and keep a fan inside. But sadly it would mean my death


Lmao thats great but the best way I found to do it was just take the lids off place one in front of your fan as close as you can so it gets spread around then the other just place where ever. I put mine in the middle almost or by the door.


----------



## ruffrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Or if you have the materials make an ONA Bucket ran that a few times as well. 

Check it out how to make one, its fairly easy and straight forward. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jQv_-hbXok

You don't need the soil moist..You can use just about any fabric freshener (Febreze works the best.. not the air stuff but the actual furniture stuff.) Instead of mixing in soil moist mix in some of the fabric freshener then once a week or so once you notice it starting to get kinda dry, add some more fabric freshener, I used to pour enough so that it almost covered the ona but not quite.

Once you get into it more and have some money saved up I'd suggest a carbon filter for sure tho.


----------



## Fondle v Corpse (Oct 11, 2013)

Thx for the replys. I definitely wasn't as ready as I thought I was.. bit of a learning curve. Everyone's been really helpful tho, thx again !


----------



## ruffrider (Oct 11, 2013)

Fondle v Corpse said:


> Thx for the replys. I definitely wasn't as ready as I thought I was.. bit of a learning curve. Everyone's been really helpful tho, thx again !


Everybody has that learning curve don't sweat it! No problem.. you''ll get there with time. Shit my first few grows were just a closet, 3gal pots, 350watt worth of cfl, PC fan, 3 bag seed and nothing for the smell.


----------



## Herbicide (Oct 15, 2013)

Im going to adapt this idea and make a small box air has to pass through before leaving the ducting. With the filter on one side and the ducting attached to the other. Going to make it work like a air filter for your house or dryer. Being able to just slide the filter in and out as it needs to be replaced. By taking a dryer filter and cutting out the original filter and making mine fit.

I'll get to work on this soon and tell everyone how it works ;D


----------



## Organix420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great info - Thanks OP.


----------



## Roosterado9 (Oct 11, 2015)

panhead said:


> Here is a way to make carbon filters for less than $3 each,they take about 30 minutes to make & all components & materials can be bought at any meijers store.
> 
> Materials needed.
> 
> ...


I Think this Odor filter design Borders on Genius! For my 2X4X5 Ft grow tent I use a expensive 4" 200CFM inline Duct Fan. My DIY Carbon filter is from another post on The ultimate odor control thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/2-minute-cheap-easy-carbon-filter-
no-duct-tape.58871/
I will definitely be making some carbon filters from this thread ASAP. [For a smaller DIY Grow Box for AutoFlowers] I just wanted to mention I bought 4lbs Bulk Air Filter Refill Coconut Shell Granular Activated Carbon Charcoal from Ebay for $24. That would fill about 25 of these filters.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201002362510?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
.


----------



## Johnny-mariseed (Oct 11, 2015)

Roosterado9 said:


> I Think this Odor filter design Borders on Genius! For my 2X4X5 Ft grow tent I use a expensive 4" 200CFM inline Duct Fan. My DIY Carbon filter is from another post on The ultimate odor control thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/2-minute-cheap-easy-carbon-filter-
> no-duct-tape.58871/
> I will definitely be making some carbon filters from this thread ASAP. [For a smaller DIY Grow Box for AutoFlowers] I just wanted to mention I bought 4lbs Bulk Air Filter Refill Coconut Shell Granular Activated Carbon Charcoal from Ebay for $24. That would fill about 25 of these filters.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201002362510?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> .


Great easy idea! Just went to the top of the list...


----------



## Flagg420 (Feb 21, 2016)

Love seeing Meijer mentioned as casually as wal-mart... it may be tri-state, but it would kick wal-marts ass if it were a national chain, lol.

Me got meijer stores here in west michigan


----------

